# NEW Creative Soundpack: Whisper—gentle wind instruments. Special intro offer!



## OrchestralTools (Jun 20, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We’re proud to announce the first three Creative Soundpacks: Arbos, Babel, and Amber.
These specially curated sample libraries are designed to inspire with niche, specialist sounds for contemporary producers, artists, and composers.








Creative Soundpacks is the brainchild of our talented instrument developer and sound designer, Frederik Theyssen—he’s on hand to answer your questions. And to celebrate this release, all three Creative Soundpacks are on offer:

*Arbos–natural forest percussion*




Only €39 + VAT–offer ends July 7 
(regular price €49 + VAT)


*Babel–Studio voice textures*



Only €59 + VAT–offer ends July 7
(regular price €79 + VAT)


*Amber–downtuned string quartet*



Only €99 + VAT–offer ends July 7 
(regular price €149 + VAT)​



Each Soundpack tells its own story to inspire your music with new sounds, new ideas, and new perspectives. To showcase these new sounds, we asked Ashia Bison Rouge, a Berlin-based cellist, singer, and composer, to use them in an original piece of music. She wrote the song Distance—watch Ashia and Frederik performing Distance inside an otherwise shut down venue in Berlin, and see how Creative Soundpacks can spark brand new ideas.

​

Creative Soundpacks run exclusively in SINE

Visit the Creative Soundpacks page here:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks
As always, get in touch if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## ism (Jun 20, 2020)

A textural inspire could be fun


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 20, 2020)

*gets credit card out*


----------



## Artemi (Jun 20, 2020)

aaaaa


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 20, 2020)

ADD


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jun 20, 2020)

ism said:


> A textural inspire could be fun


Possibly an Inspire 3 with stuff taken from Time Micro/Macro, and Symphonic Sphere?


----------



## ism (Jun 20, 2020)

Or just the 3rd product ported to sine.

maybe a strings expansion?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2020)

I think my headphones and speakers are not functioning properly.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 20, 2020)

It’s Time Macro triplets


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 20, 2020)

2......

1......


----------



## bryla (Jun 20, 2020)

Is that another date where everything changes? Does that mean we go back to normal? Please...


----------



## Wolf68 (Jun 20, 2020)

4...


----------



## Technostica (Jun 20, 2020)

3 little piggies went to market... 

Sounds like a new saxophone library with plenty of sizzle.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 20, 2020)

Half-Life 3


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 20, 2020)

3N?

Or perhaps, the more sinister...

N3?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 20, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> 3N?
> 
> Or perhaps, the more sinister...
> 
> N3?


Actually, since last year I know which company is behind N, or as they call it: 
"Projekt N"


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 20, 2020)

The image is rather fascinating upon closer inspection... wonder if it is intended to inform? My sense of pareidolia leans toward the surreal, but there are definite images, symbols, geometry, etc. Maybe someone with Photoshop can pull something out? If this is suggestive, I'd guess that this is definitely off the beaten track for OT.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 20, 2020)

Artwork looks more like an organic samples library? Sounds like a sound designed flute + other things?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 20, 2020)

could be an hourglass on the left - for timesynced material? 🤔


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 20, 2020)

probably a 3rd time micro/macro

can anyone reverse the audio on this?


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jun 21, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> probably a 3rd time micro/macro
> 
> can anyone reverse the audio on this?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 21, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> probably a 3rd time micro/macro


"Midro?"

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Supremo (Jun 21, 2020)

Yet another Westworld Season 3 competition. This time with the use of OT libraries.


----------



## Marsen (Jun 21, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> 3...



Chinese with a contrabass?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 21, 2020)

Based on the graphic and the III it's probably Inspire 3. On their website, Organic Samples has a different watercolor look and the Time Series is black & white.

I've written this before, but there are four solo instruments in each edition of Inspire:

Inspire 1: Flute, Clarinet, Horn, Trumpet
Inspire 2: Violin, Cello, Oboe, Bassoon

If Inspire 3 added Viola, Bass, Trombone, and Tuba, the Inspire series would be a much more comprehensive starter/sketching orchestral library. Of course, there's no reason why they couldn't add more solo instruments, like Cor anglais, Piccolo, Contrabassoon, other bass instruments, etc. (Inspire 4?)

But I've always felt that with Inspire 1 and 2, the series wasn't finished. Why those solo instruments and not the others?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 21, 2020)

View attachment 2.mp4


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah, more textural sounds!


----------



## ism (Jun 21, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah, more textural sounds!


And not a moment too soon


----------



## marius_dm (Jun 21, 2020)

OT, I think your video upload got screwed, it cuts off after 5 seconds


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 21, 2020)

they seem to be releasing these teasers pretty quickly, hopefull we won't have to wait too long for the release ! Maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 21, 2020)

hmm 3 sounded like brass, red coloring. 2 sounds like woodwinds, blue coloring. 

now are they going SCS yellow for strings or SSS green? (joking, lighten up peope!) 

but seriously, now its definitely sounding like a countdown, and here's to hoping I can afford it XD


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 21, 2020)

woodwinds? hmm... and dont forget the choir at the end of 2


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Jay Panikkar (Jun 21, 2020)

Metropolis Ark 5: Legato Cowbells

pls


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 21, 2020)

Choir.


----------



## Banquet (Jun 21, 2020)

Getting Time Micro and Macro on Sine with a nice sale would be my hope! Perhaps 3,2... relates to the two versions coming and the countdown is a clue to time - with 1 being the arrival date? Probably not anything close in all honesty, but I'd have a bit of that!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 21, 2020)

I didn't feel like waiting, so I just make a library from the tease video sounds.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Choir.


that's choir to you??? 

Sounds like 2-3 female pop singers to me


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 21, 2020)

Based on a mathematical analysis of the given numbers, there is a high probability that the numbers will lead to zero.

So Metropolis Ark Zero it is. All the flavor without added sugar.


----------



## borisb2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Did some math as well - it converged to 0.

It will be an empty library. Just one silent sample, 4.33 min long


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 21, 2020)

It's not a countdown, it's the zip code for Disney - 3..2.... 8..3..0!

It's obviously going to be Blue Sky Metropolis!


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 21, 2020)

3...2...1...lift off...

Maybe it's using rocket launch blast off samples to make a super-epic-mega VI for creating subwoofer shaking percussive movie trailer mayhem... or not...


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 21, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> Did some math as well - it converged to 0.
> 
> It will be an empty library. Just one silent sample, 4.33 min long



that's some "cagey" math there...


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 21, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I didn't feel like waiting, so I just make a library from the tease video sounds.



Fire and ice - aka Dante's Inferno? The snippets are bizarre/uneasy taken out of context.


----------



## Igorianych (Jun 22, 2020)

So...


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 22, 2020)

Summer sales confirmed.

321% off.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Jun 22, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> that's choir to you???
> 
> Sounds like 2-3 female pop singers to me


That would fit the LA Sessions library that was announced over a year ago


----------



## lgmcben (Jun 22, 2020)

Why are you counting dollars in my wallet


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 22, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Summer sales confirmed.
> 
> 321% off.


That would mean you get paid back 221% of the library prices, right? I'm in!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 22, 2020)

View attachment 1.mp4


----------



## PerryD (Jun 22, 2020)

I _do_ love and use Orchestral Tools. The sound of close mic'd ping pong balls being flushed down a toilet however, doesn't do anything to get me excited about this mystery library.


----------



## ism (Jun 22, 2020)

PerryD said:


> I _do_ love and use Orchestral Tools. The sound of close mic'd ping pong balls being flushed down a toilet however, doesn't do anything to get me excited about this mystery library.



I know you're being tongue in cheek here, but you're making me want this library even more.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 22, 2020)

Another foghorn, cow moo, marimba sound design library?


----------



## chrisr (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 22, 2020)

Time Zero

The sound of composers ripping their hair out and flushing their gear and dongles down the toilet when they realize they won't make it before the deadline.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jun 22, 2020)

Wondering if it could be a world instruments library?


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 22, 2020)

When ? Hopefully Tomorrow =Will be Zero !


----------



## Leo (Jun 22, 2020)

Ethno instruments for sure.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 22, 2020)

oh oh... but refrain from calling it "ethnic" library. Otherwise...

*TRIGGERED*


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 22, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> When ? Hopefully Tomorrow =Will be Zero !



Yeah but who knows after 0 you probably get - 1, - 2, -3...-999


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 22, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Yeah but who knows after 0 you probably get - 1, - 2, -3...-999



Maxime, don't be that negative!


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 22, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Maxime, don't be that negative!


Hmmm, every sample reversed?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a feeling it's going to be something I don't need, but I will still be tempted to buy


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 22, 2020)

Early release trailer


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 22, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Early release trailer




Everyone of a certain age remembers this song well. What amazes me now listening to it again is the amount of... well, _feeling_ that went into this little kids' show theme.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2020)

well it's a german company, so this would be more appropriate:


its 1,2 OR 3 !


----------



## Zee (Jun 23, 2020)

My guess is it's a new Metropolis but geared towards none traditionally orchestral instruments with Maxime being part of the project in some way


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 23, 2020)

It's today @OrchestralTools


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 23, 2020)

Love TIME, but this is is a boring teaser.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 23, 2020)

3,2,1....


----------



## matthieuL (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello zimm83. Which features of Kontakt would you miss more than the advantage of Sine to have minimal project file size (Kontakt is so dumb to copy all the instrument file in the project file), the ability to do a mix of mics to save RAM, and a better articulations management ? I don't want to argue, I genuinely would like to understand this non-Kontakt bashing (you're not the only one).


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We’re proud to announce the first three Creative Soundpacks: Arbos, Babel, and Amber.
These specially curated sample libraries are designed to inspire with niche, specialist sounds for contemporary producers, artists, and composers.








Creative Soundpacks is the brainchild of our talented instrument developer and sound designer, Frederik Theyssen—he’s on hand to answer your questions. And to celebrate this release, all three Creative Soundpacks are on offer:

*Arbos–natural forest percussion*




Only €39 + VAT–offer ends July 7 
(regular price €49 + VAT)


*Babel–Studio voice textures*



Only €59 + VAT–offer ends July 7
(regular price €79 + VAT)


*Amber–downtuned string quartet*



Only €99 + VAT–offer ends July 7 
(regular price €149 + VAT)​


Each Soundpack tells its own story to inspire your music with new sounds, new ideas, and new perspectives. To showcase these new sounds, we asked Ashia Bison Rouge, a Berlin-based cellist, singer, and composer, to use them in an original piece of music. She wrote the song Distance—watch Ashia and Frederik performing Distance inside an otherwise shut down venue in Berlin, and see how Creative Soundpacks can spark brand new ideas.

​

Creative Soundpacks run exclusively in SINE

Visit the Creative Soundpacks page here:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks
As always, get in touch if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 23, 2020)

oooo


watching the quartet one, and it's pretty damn cool


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Amber–downtuned string quartet


Intrigued!


----------



## Mornats (Jun 23, 2020)

Just love that natural forest percussion. Great idea and great sounds.


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 23, 2020)

Ok, count me in for Arbos!




zimm83 said:


> 3 2 1..........zéro library for Kontakt......Good-bye!!!



I see points, but I don't get your point.


----------



## ism (Jun 23, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> oooo


+1


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 23, 2020)

Zee said:


> My guess is it's a new Metropolis but geared towards none traditionally orchestral instruments with Maxime being part of the project in some way


Involved as a commentator on this thread, sure!

Congrats to @Frederik who did a phenomenal job, I find his approach very unique and inspiring.


----------



## Frederik (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey everyone,
it's been a fun journey creating these soundpacks and I hope you enjoy these sounds as much as I do. 
I also wanted to say thank you to the entire orchestral tools team for all the help and support. 

If there a questions, I'll do my best to answer them 

Happy composing and producing!

Frederik


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 23, 2020)

I would love to have all procressed sounds from all three packs in one collection - like the pads, drones, textures, plugs, etc. - amazing stuff there. but the dry/pure instruments are not that interesting to me.

[EDIT] listened with headphones - now I want them all 😭💸🙈😊


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jun 23, 2020)

Love the sound of the forest percussion and the downtuned string quartet!


----------



## ism (Jun 23, 2020)

Frederik said:


> Hey everyone,
> it's been a fun journey creating these soundpacks and I hope you enjoy these sounds as much as I do.
> I also wanted to say thank you to the entire orchestral tools team for all the help and support.
> 
> ...


I'm entirely enraptured by some of these sounds.

Could you tell us about the room?

And the "morph" articulations? And the swells? And the crescendo? And the "expressive swells"?

Also - in the "distance" demo - is there a live cello or Amber, or both?



Thanks!


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 23, 2020)

@Frederik congrats on your first release. I know you put a lot of work and time into it—often when I left the office you were still working on the sound designs and edits for Arbos, Babel, or Amber. All three soundpacks are such an inspirational source of contemporary textures and sounds. I wish you all the best with the launch of this new series.

-Hendrik


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 23, 2020)

pawelmorytko said:


> Love the sound of the forest percussion and the downtuned string quartet!




These sound great! the Forest Percussion and the Downtuned Strings are going to be in the cart shortly. 😘


----------



## Frederik (Jun 23, 2020)

ism said:


> I'm entirely enraptured by some of these sounds.
> 
> Could you tell us about the room?
> 
> ...


Hi ism,

thank you!

Sure, it's a relatively dry studio. In the end of each walkthrough video there is a "microphone positions" section, where you can hear the close and room micpositions. 

The morph articulations have a similar concept to some of the articulations in the Time series. On the lower dynamic is for example a sul pont, on the higher dynamics are tremolo sul ponts. I like this concept for textural articulations and it gives me as a composer more variety.
Swells are awesome :D there is different swell lengths, expressive swell has the loudest point of the swell a bit earlier (not in the middle) and is just performed a bit more expressive. 

aand in the trailer there is both Ashia's live cello and the amber cello


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Jun 23, 2020)

Very creative sounds! I've always wanted to make a caveman album, now I can. :D


----------



## ism (Jun 23, 2020)

Frederik said:


> Hi ism,
> 
> thank you!
> 
> ...


you’re not helping me resist buying this library at all 


I like the comparison with the Time Series. I can certain hear it in the demos.

Can I ask what kind of dyanmics are on this - TM generally has two dynamic layers. Is this the standard for this library also? I’m assuming the legato is a single dynamic layer, no?


----------



## Frederik (Jun 23, 2020)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> @Frederik congrats on your first release. I know you put a lot of work and time into it—often when I left the office you were still working on the sound designs and edits for Arbos, Babel, or Amber. All three soundpacks are such an inspirational source of contemporary textures and sounds. I wish you all the best with the launch of this new series.
> 
> -Hendrik


@Hendrik-Schwarzer thank you for the opportunity! It's a nice office, that's why I stay longer.. so I can drink the soda, haha
Looking forward to working on the series!


----------



## Frederik (Jun 23, 2020)

ism said:


> you’re not helping me resist buying this library at all
> 
> 
> I like the comparison with the Time Series. I can certain hear it in the demos.
> ...


that's obviously up to you!

Yes, the legato has one dynamic layer. It's basically a very performanable legato patch. The other articulations were sampled with two dynamic layers.

What I espcially love, is that in amber we have sampled the pizzicatos with two release samples for every instrument for both dynamics. To me this adds a lot of realism and character, especially noticable with every instrument tuned down a fourth and in this smaller studio.


----------



## ism (Jun 23, 2020)

Another thought on Amber - the motivation for the downtuning talks about a ‘darker’ sound. Which I can certainly appreciate that Amber does well.

But I would want to use it for something warmer, with lots of cathedral reverb, and on top of something like, for instance, Time Macro which is a very warm library (at least how I use it).

But the down tuning seems to really access new textural dimensions. So I wonder if this isn’t a bit like LCO strings, which has micro tuning and various oother crazy texural things that work well for dark horror tracks, and yet for me the joy of it is how these same textural feature can equally well be used in a very warm way, at the very opposite side of the spectrum of darkness and horror.

The demos are quite wonderful at bringing out the darkened texturality. But I wonder if anyone has any thoughts on the possibilities of turning this same heightened texturality towards a warmer aesthetic?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 23, 2020)

We also interviewed Frederik about how he came up with each concept for Arbos, Babel, and Amber, and for example, how he went about recording the Arbos tree trunk (which you can see a picture of at the start of the Arbos walkthrough).

You can read the full interview here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/magazine/view/37


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 23, 2020)

The walkthroughs sound cool indeed!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 23, 2020)

Lovely sounds. And nice walkthroughs - the content really comes through.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 23, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> We also interviewed Frederik about how he came up with each concept for Arbos, Babel, and Amber, and for example, how he went about recording the Arbos tree trunk (which you can see a picture of at the start of the Arbos walkthrough).
> 
> You can read the full interview here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/magazine/view/37



Just off to read that now but seeing that part of the video made me want to go to my local woods with a sound recorder and have a bash (literally) at doing this myself. Although I'd probably just end up walking the dog and having him.baro at the tree so I'll probably grab the library


----------



## method1 (Jun 23, 2020)

@OrchestralTools - is there any way to purchase more than 1 item at a time from Sine or from your website?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2020)

That Amber walkthrough does sound quite stunning actually, especially those quartet patches and the more processed pads. Very nicely done! @Frederik


----------



## Rory (Jun 23, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Just off to read that now but seeing that part of the video made me want to go to my local woods with a sound recorder and have a bash (literally) at doing this myself. Although I'd probably just end up walking the dog and having him.baro at the tree so I'll probably grab the library



I've started processing some of my field recordings with Logic's new Sampler. Good fun and the results are pretty interesting. It's more ambitious, and significantly more expensive, than what Orchestral Tools has done with Arbos, but Soniccouture's Haunted Spaces offers original field recordings by Chris Watson and first rate processing. You can also use Haunted Spaces to process your own recordings.

As a more limited exercise, for less money, I think that Arbos is interesting, especially if you don't want to do it yourself, or if you need to walk the dog at the same time as you're trying to record 

From my perspective, it's good to see developers using field recordings in this way.


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 23, 2020)

Well, I wanted to share something I've done with Arbos but when loading back my project, all the SINE player instances were blank. ffs


----------



## Mornats (Jun 23, 2020)

Rory said:


> I've started processing some of my field recordings with Logic's new Sampler. Good fun and the results are pretty interesting. It's more ambitious, and significantly more expensive, than what Orchestral Tools has done with Arbos, but Soniccouture's Haunted Spaces offers original field recordings by Chris Watson and first rate processing. You can also use Haunted Spaces to process your own recordings.
> 
> As a more limited exercise, for less money, I think that Arbos is interesting, especially if you don't want to do it yourself, or if you need to walk the dog at the same time as you're trying to record
> 
> From my perspective, it's good to see developers using field recordings in this way.



Oh wow, so that's two libraries on my wish list now  I'd seen Haunted Spaces advertised but never really gave it a listen until now.

What I love about Arbos is that I simply love being in the woods. We walk the dog in some lovely wooded areas and I find it amazing that we can immerse ourselves in this space. So having the sounds of these areas in a library has a lot of appeal. I can hear tracks in my head writing themselves when listening to the walkthrough which is a good indication that I should buy a library.

I'm not on a Mac so sadly don't have access to Logic's Sampler (Dave). I watched Christian Henson's video on it and it looks super easy to make a quick library in there. But I do have the full version of Kontakt and the Photosynthesis engine. I just need to get bit of time together for some recordings and importing and all that.


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, these sound amazing and very inspiring. It’s apparent how much extra care and creative design has gone into turning these raw recordings into very musical instruments.

Also, the walkthrough videos are so well done - I love the format, the way the instruments are combined together to make music that evolves over time, with the articulations listed on the side. Great format!


----------



## Henu (Jun 23, 2020)

_"I don't need this but maybe I'll checkout the strings"_

- HOLY SHIT I WANT THIS NOW!

_"Ok, I'm just gonna watch the singers to prove myself I don't nee..."_

- What the hell, this is actually useful!!!!

Someone please stop me watching the walkthrough for the percussion.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 23, 2020)

Well... I am a sucker for everything Strings, so I got Amber aswell.

Those voices are awesome too. Check out the Soundtrack for Botanicula for inspiration!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 23, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Well, I wanted to share something I've done with Arbos but when loading back my project, all the SINE player instances were blank. ffs


oh... good warning. I'll try right now if that happens for me to. Really can't have this happening in any important project.

Edit: Loads back fine here. Win10.


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> oh... good warning. I'll try right now if that happens for me to. Really can't have this happening in any important project.
> 
> Edit: Loads back fine here. Win10.



Yep. Very weird behavior from SINE. Cubase got an infinite loop just by adding an instrument track with SINE.

EDIT: Loaded back the project, the instance of Arbos is gone. jeez

EDIT2: Clearly not usable for the moment in Cubase. Even removing or adding an instrument inside SINE cause a freeze.


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 23, 2020)

Ok, little demo with a subtle use of pads and textures. Love it, great job @Frederik and @OrchestralTools !
Tomorrow, I will create a proper VEP template and try something with the percussion patches.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Ok, little demo with a subtle use of pads and textures. Love it, great job @Frederik and @OrchestralTools !
> Tomorrow, I will create a proper VEP template and try something with the percussion patches.



Wow very nicely done. Great atmosphere


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Off the beaten track, indeed! Please tell me that I don't have to upgrade to Kontakt 6! 

Are there RR's on the Amber shorts? Those staccatos at the end of the walkthrough suggest _not_.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 23, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Off the beaten track, indeed! Please tell me that I don't have to upgrade to Kontakt 6!
> 
> Are there RR's on the Amber shorts? Those staccatos at the end of the walkthrough suggest _not_.




Sine


----------



## Frederik (Jun 23, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Off the beaten track, indeed! Please tell me that I don't have to upgrade to Kontakt 6!
> 
> Are there RR's on the Amber shorts? Those staccatos at the end of the walkthrough suggest _not_.


Yep, 3!
and no thats not needed, they run in the free SINE player.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 23, 2020)

Not shure if related to Sine, but sometimes while playing my Modwheel will reset. Has anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jun 23, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Ok, little demo with a subtle use of pads and textures. Love it, great job @Frederik and @OrchestralTools !
> Tomorrow, I will create a proper VEP template and try something with the percussion patches.




This is very nice! Can I ask what other instruments you've used here?


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 23, 2020)

Amber...hands down, favorite library Ive purchased of 2020. 

Think of a certain british developer's product called "shmalternative shmolo shtrings"* but even more intimate and with far more flexible legatos. Not to mention the sound design patches are actually surprisingly inspiring (and the decision to describe the original basis of the patch in the patch name is a nice touch).







*name changed for commercial announcement thread


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 23, 2020)

Looking forward to the day when there are AAX versions of SINE.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 23, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Amber...hands down, favorite library Ive purchased of 2020.
> 
> Think of a certain british developer's product called "shmalternative shmolo shtrings"* but even more intimate and with far more flexible legatos. Not to mention the sound design patches are actually surprisingly inspiring (and the decision to describe the original basis of the patch in the patch name is a nice touch).
> 
> ...



Want Bundle for $150. !!


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 23, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Amber...hands down, favorite library Ive purchased of 2020.
> 
> Think of a certain british developer's product called "shmalternative shmolo shtrings"* but even more intimate and with far more flexible legatos. Not to mention the sound design patches are actually surprisingly inspiring (and the decision to describe the original basis of the patch in the patch name is a nice touch).
> 
> ...


In the walkthrough, I liked pretty much everything except the legatos. I still decided to pick it up. Hopefully I'll warm to the legatos.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 23, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Bundle for $150. !!



What bundle?


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Frederik said:


> Yep, 3!
> and no thats not needed, they run in the free SINE player.


Thanks... the Kontakt reference was a joke/jab at N.I.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, with Arbos I can finally do my Kwaidan mockups!


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 23, 2020)

axb312 said:


> What bundle?


If this bundle exists, I will happy to buy it.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 23, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> If this bundle exists, I will happy to buy it.


Same here.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 23, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> If this bundle exists, I will happy to buy it.



I don't see a bundle on their website, so my guess is that it is a case of wishful thinking.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 23, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I don't see a bundle on their website, so my guess is that it is a case of wishful thinking.


Me either... Just I comment because someone mentioned it.


----------



## purple (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, this is cool. Arbos will be indispensable for an upcoming project I'm doing. Usually I don't really like these very niche "inspiring" things, but sometimes they contain some real gems that fill voids that no other libraries can. And of course with that unparalleled OT recording quality that we all love dearly. You guys are beating spitfire at their own game with this one I guess.


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 23, 2020)

Geoff Moore said:


> This is very nice! Can I ask what other instruments you've used here?



Strings are Con Moto, harmonics / trills are CSS, the flute is Strezov Jade Orchestra (freebie), Xylophone, Celesta, and Cimbalom are from Spitfire, Bassdrum hit from VSL, and the Piano is the Steinway from Embertone


----------



## CT (Jun 23, 2020)

These are very cool....


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 24, 2020)

These are so awesome! I've been waiting for a voice library like that for ages. New and wonderful stuff.


----------



## Kartus (Jun 24, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Ok, little demo with a subtle use of pads and textures. Love it, great job @Frederik and @OrchestralTools !
> Tomorrow, I will create a proper VEP template and try something with the percussion patches.



Sounds good  Please post more "user demos".


----------



## davidson (Jun 24, 2020)

Do these libraries make use of NI's NKS lights? I just gave layers a spin (which doesnt seem to) and the endless row of blue lights put me off immediately. I might be spoilt, but hunting around for keyswitches and playable ranges is something I avoid like the plague in this day and age.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2020)

davidson said:


> Do these libraries make use of NI's NKS lights? I just gave layers a spin (which doesnt seem to) and the endless row of blue lights put me off immediately. I might be spoilt, but hunting around for keyswitches and playable ranges is something I avoid like the plague in this day and age.




Well for orchestral instruments, generally speaking the ranges are going to be roughly the same. Nobody is going to record a violin without recording the G string, for instance(although the higher positions might not all be sampled)

Amber is a little different because of the 4th down, but in my brain that just means Cello starts on G, viola the G above it, then D for the violins. Personally I use the controller editor, to setup the exact CC scheme I want with my knobs, and as a bonus, I chose colors that match my general desktop/mouse/keyboard.


Not trying to sound elitist, but you shouldn't need lights to know the lowest notes on a flute, and what is too high/ect. I guess to each their own, but as much as I thought the idea was cool I've had the S88 MkI since it came out, and control has had too many limitations for me to ever enjoy it. Especially when I am more than once instrument at a time. I love it because I can setup all the CC's exactly how I like, to the point that I use a machine jam in tandem for more CC's and keyswitches I use often - as well as buttons that send common CC 0's or 127s, for instance turning on and off microphones.


----------



## davidson (Jun 24, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Well for orchestral instruments, generally speaking the ranges are going to be roughly the same. Nobody is going to record a violin without recording the G string, for instance(although the higher positions might not all be sampled)
> 
> Amber is a little different because of the 4th down, but in my brain that just means Cello starts on G, viola the G above it, then D for the violins. Personally I use the controller editor, to setup the exact CC scheme I want with my knobs, and as a bonus, I chose colors that match my general desktop/mouse/keyboard.
> 
> ...



True, but once you start moving into the more outlandish instruments, percussion, and sound design territory, things can be all over the place. I'm probably just spoilt by this point, but why not, life's hard enough so I'm all for anything which eases my process.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2020)

davidson said:


> True, but once you start moving into the more outlandish instruments, percussion, and sound design territory, things can be all over the place. I'm probably just spoilt by this point, but why not, life's hard enough so I'm all for anything which eases my process.



I get irritated that developers seem to be all over the place with percussion layouts, but that doesnt bother me that much. outlandish instruments I don't really use, but you can still use kontrol for those. SINE instruments aren't really strange... sound design ranges are extendable in sine too, so there isn't much of a reason to NOT have it take up the whole range - and then slide the percussion around to where you want it(i.e. starting from middle C)

Maybe you're a bit spoiled by it, but never say never. I know the OT crew has N.I. keyboards... does the spitfire plugin or synchron player work with NKS?


----------



## Frederik (Jun 24, 2020)

davidson said:


> True, but once you start moving into the more outlandish instruments, percussion, and sound design territory, things can be all over the place. I'm probably just spoilt by this point, but why not, life's hard enough so I'm all for anything which eases my process.


Ja, I get your point as well. This is currently not possible for me to integrate.
I mapped the sounddesigns that way, that the "sweetspot" is somewhere around middle C, but of course sometimes its the low or high end of the range thats especially interesting


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 24, 2020)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Wow, with Arbos I can finally do my Kwaidan mockups!


One of my favorite films. Nice to have a fellow Toru Takemitsu and Masaki Kobayashi fan in the house.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Wow, with Arbos I can finally do my Kwaidan mockups!



Thanks for the "Kwaidan" heads-up... looks interesting!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 24, 2020)

davidson said:


> Do these libraries make use of NI's NKS lights? I just gave layers a spin (which doesnt seem to) and the endless row of blue lights put me off immediately. I might be spoilt, but hunting around for keyswitches and playable ranges is something I avoid like the plague in this day and age.


Judging by the Inspires and the Time Series, Orchestral Tools libraries have very poor implementation of NKS. I'd rate them an F- compared to other companies, which is so weird because they are one of my very favorite developers in every other way. For some reason they make the difference between the keyswitches and the rest a dark blue vs dark purple-- I don't remember which. My point is they do everything in their power to render NKS light guides to be of as little help as possible. Perverse and pointless not to have red vs blue, for example. To top it off, they only map a paltry number of functions to the knobs. 

I only have Tableau in my Sine Library, but I have created really nice NKS templates for it. Lots of contrast.  But... I would like to map more functions to the knobs and OT does not allow MIDI learn in Sine. There is just a page with a limited number of functions that can be mapped.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 24, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Thanks for the "Kwaidan" heads-up... looks interesting!


It's an anthology of four ghost stories. Kobayashi pioneered (invented?) in 1964 the tropes that have been used (not as well) by Japanese horror directors to this day. You can stream this on the Criterion Channel.



I can't remember anybody mentioning Takemitsu in VI:Control before. He composed several hundred independent works of music and scored more than ninety films. Definitely a master. (THE WOMAN IN THE DUNES, DOUBLE SUICIDE, Kurosawa's DODES'KA-DEN and RAN, Oshima's EMPIRE OF PASSION, Philip Kaufman's BLACK RAIN, among many others.)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but yeah, Arbos would be an extraordinary tool to make this kind of spare music.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

Tried purchasing Amber about an hour ago and thought it went through, but never received a confirmation email and nothing has hit my bank... has anyone experienced a delay with OT/SINE processing? Just wanna avoid possible double order. Thanks


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 24, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Tried purchasing Amber about an hour ago and thought it went through, but never received a confirmation email and nothing has hit my bank... has anyone experienced a delay with OT/SINE processing? Just wanna avoid possible double order. Thanks



I got the same thing. I just purchased it again and went through the second time.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

Benjamin Duk said:


> I got the same thing. I just purchased it again and went through the second time.


Same here... worked smooth second round. Thanks


----------



## Mystic (Jun 24, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I don't see a bundle on their website, so my guess is that it is a case of wishful thinking.


Based on the lack of bundle, if I was a betting person, I'd say this series is one they plan on doing a lot of in the future.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 24, 2020)

Got Amber last night. I’m underwhelmed by the legato. But I had a sense from the walkthrough that would be the case. I’m a bit surprised by the tone overall which slips remarkably easily into a synthy uncanny valley. It doesn’t work very well at all, for instance, taking midi written for another solo string and giving it to an Amber instrument. I found I couldn’t just tweak the midi and get a decent result. Or at least I didn’t have much success when I tried it last night. Today I’ll try out writing for the instruments themselves to see if I have better success with that. 

I’ll add that I can’t say whether I like or dislike the instruments. Obviously I wouldn’t have purchased them if I didn’t hear things in the walkthroughs that I liked. I can say that the sweet spots of this library don’t seem to extend to the typical kinds of quartet writing that other solo strings handle relatively well. (Though rendering quartet music with VIs remains a challenge.) So it will be interesting to learn where the sweet spots of these instruments lie.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 24, 2020)

Mystic said:


> Based on the lack of bundle, if I was a betting person, I'd say this series is one they plan on doing a lot of in the future.



My thoughts exactly. I believe this was even implied.


----------



## ism (Jun 24, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Got Amber last night. I’m underwhelmed by the legato. But I had a sense from the walkthrough that would be the case. I’m a bit surprised by the tone overall which slips remarkably easily into a synthy uncanny valley. It doesn’t work very well at all, for instance, taking midi written for another solo string and giving it to an Amber instrument. I found I couldn’t just tweak the midi and get a decent result. Or at least I didn’t have much success when I tried it last night. Today I’ll try out writing for the instruments themselves to see if I have better success with that.
> 
> I’ll add that I can’t say whether I like or dislike the instruments. Obviously I wouldn’t have purchased them if I didn’t hear things in the walkthroughs that I liked. I can say that the sweet spots of this library don’t seem to extend to the typical kinds of quartet writing that other solo strings handle relatively well. (Though rendering quartet music with VIs remains a challenge.) So it will be interesting to learn where the sweet spots of these instruments lie.



Yes, my sense from the walkthrough is that the sweet spot isn‘t going to be (and isn’t trying to be) quartet writing.

I think I hear this more like a Time Macro library , with the legatos being something to add occasional fine brush detail that makes it more than merely a texture library. Perhaps similar to how the Insolidus legatos aren’t really great legatos on their own, but when used to augment the arcs the really do expand and refine the pallet of the library as a whole to fabulous effect.

But also like Time Macro, I don‘t see myself using it in the style of the official demos, I really do hear the potential for very different sweet spots - probably very much in a mix with TM and other texture libraries.

So I’d be very curious to hear where the sweet spots might end up appearing for you.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 24, 2020)

ism said:


> Yes, my sense from the walkthrough is that the sweet spot isn‘t going to be (and isn’t trying to be) quartet writing.
> 
> I think I hear this more like a Time Macro library , with the legatos being something to add occasional fine brush detail that makes it more than merely a texture library. Perhaps similar to how the Insolidus legatos aren’t really great legatos on their own, but when used to augment the arcs the really do expand and refine the pallet of the library as a whole to fabulous effect.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what I'm exploring now. It just happened that I've been doing some quartet composing recently and so had a bunch of midi I could try out on the basic instruments. And I found the library really doesn't work at all for that. (I mean all the solo string libraries suffer trying to do this, but so far I've found Amber's struggles to be at a different level.) I have now run through the pads in the processed articulations of Amber, and I think those articulations are excellent and should be very useful. I have to work more with the basic instruments to find their sweet spots.


----------



## Igorianych (Jun 24, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, that's what I'm exploring now. It just happened that I've been doing some quartet composing recently and so had a bunch of midi I could try out on the basic instruments. And I found the library really doesn't work at all for that. (I mean all the solo string libraries suffer trying to do this, but so far I've found Amber's struggles to be at a different level.) I have now run through the pads in the processed articulations of Amber, and I think those articulations are excellent and should be very useful. I have to work more with the basic instruments to find their sweet spots.



Maybe I'm wrong, but I think that this library was not intended as a tool for the syntax of the Haydn or Shostakovich quartets. Perhaps this is a more cinematic palette. It would be interesting to hear your experiences.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 24, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I think that this library was not intended as a tool for the syntax of the Haydn or Shostakovich quartets. Perhaps this is a more cinematic palette. It would be interesting to hear your experiences.


No, you are not wrong. This is not the library for standard string quartet. This is something far different. It's a beautiful sounding and I thing useful library. But it has it's niche.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 24, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I think that this library was not intended as a tool for the syntax of the Haydn or Shostakovich quartets. Perhaps this is a more cinematic palette. It would be interesting to hear your experiences.


I never said that this is what the library was designed for. I was reporting that it doesn't work for me on this kind of material. And in any case, it's not Haydn or Shostakovich I was trying to do. I was trying pretty simple stuff that only required simple shorts, sustains, and legatos. Someone upstream suggested this might be a replacement for a certain library from another company. It's not. That is all I'm saying.

I'm really rather liking these processed pads.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 24, 2020)

I have been waiting for years now for something like "Arbos". Bought!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

I wouldn't exactly call this an instant-gratification or soloist library... more like a sewing kit that will require a few tracks to stitch something together... one note here, two notes there, etc. But there's enough fairy dust included to create some magical textures with a handful of simple tracks. 

Babel and Arbos are going to be hard to resist.


----------



## Igorianych (Jun 24, 2020)

I think this quartet will soon move to my SSD...


its addiction and love for OT


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 24, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I never said that this is what the library was designed for. I was reporting that it doesn't work for me on this kind of material. And in any case, it's not Haydn or Shostakovich I was trying to do. I was trying pretty simple stuff that only required simple shorts, sustains, and legatos. Someone upstream suggested this might be a replacement for a certain library from another company. It's not. That is all I'm saying.
> 
> I'm really rather liking these processed pads.



That someone upstream was me. While I will preface this by saying that my assessment of the library was not from using it in the heat of battle, just from an initial noodle with it and comparing to Alternative Solo Strings, I never said it was a "replacement" for Alternative Solo Strings, I said it was similar, more intimate and far more flexible legatos which I 100% stand by.

Here is a single cello line played in with the legato from AltSS



Here is the exact same line, MIDI simply duplicated with the cello from Amber.



I simply dialed in similar mic mixes and copied the MIDI. If anything, this comparison handicaps Amber because I played it in with AltSS and copied the MIDI over. IMO, Amber still handles the fast transitions far better and is far more natural overall. Also, while there is no way to control the vibrato in either library, I'll take the way Amber handles it 10 times out of 10 for the kind of music I would reach for either of these libraries for. So yes, for me, it just might be a 100% replacement.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 24, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> That someone upstream was me. While I will preface this by saying that my assessment of the library was not from using it in the heat of battle, just from an initial noodle with it and comparing to Alternative Solo Strings, I never said it was a "replacement" for Alternative Solo Strings, I said it was similar, more intimate and far more flexible legatos which I 100% stand by.
> 
> Here is a single cello line played in with the legato from AltSS
> 
> ...



The cello is the best of the Amber legatos. Compared to other libraries of solo strings, I would say it is marginal. So far I find the other legatos in Amber all wanting. The viola legato in particular often just sounds weird. Maybe the downtuning especially affects its tone negatively with the legato. Because this is a commercial thread, I won't make direct comparisons with other company's products.

Besides the processed pads, which I think are awesome, I'm also liking some of the additional articulations in the basic instruments, especially the sustains sul tasto and the various swells. I also very much appreciate that the articulation sets are the same across all of the instruments. So far the instruments seem pretty consistent in terms of velocities and CC1 as well, which allows for easy copy and pasting of midi. 

I do wish these instruments had added shorter shorts than the staccato and or at least given the staccatos enough round robins that it could handle repeating note figures better. (3RR doesn't do it.) OTOH, I'm most happy to have the portato articulation.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

May be mistaken, but I don't think any transitions were recorded, and that the "legatos" are the general script(s) that OT developed for such circumstances. The cello does indeed seem to have the best transitions and also the least amount of phasing on some of the expressive arcs.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 24, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> May be mistaken, but I don't think any transitions were recorded, and that the "legatos" are the general script(s) that OT developed for such circumstances. The cello does indeed seem to have the best transitions and also the least amount of phasing on some of the expressive arcs.




Hmm interesting. Though the website clearly says “true legato” as an articulation so I’m not sure they’d say that if it wasn’t actually true legato as it’s commonly understood.


----------



## Iondot (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello! I joined just to post my take on the Babel library and to hear _your_ thoughts on Amber.

I created a quick composition using Babel which you can listen to here:



As I say below the video, my initial impression is that Babel offers a small, affordable vocal library with an interesting contemporary choral feel.

The standout, for me, were the vowel morphs, which evolve nicely over time. Some of these are used in the opening of the piece.

I found the biggest weakness to be the vocal shorts, or, more specifically, the way in which they become abruptly loud at higher pitches and almost too quiet to hear at lower ones. They do, however, offer a fun and interesting use of different phenoms for the staccato's round robins. You can hear this towards the end of the piece.

The vocal longs are good, but there is some inconsistency between notes which is noticeable when played solo, but not so much in chords. Because the vocal part of the library is very dry, that issue is ameliorated with reverb, and I've included some for this composition.

Speaking of dry vs. wet, the vocal patches are all very dry with a close and room mic position, but the processed selections all offer much wetter options. As a result, to get them to work well together, you should expect to apply some reverb in most situations for the vocal work.

There is also a nice variety of processed textures, pads and drones. Some of these are used in the composition. As is often the case with library that offer these more processed takes on the material, there are fewer samples in play which can reveal the artifacts of sounds pitched up or down.

This is a nice product and, at the price feels worth the money. It doesn't feel quite as as polished as, say, Time Micro's vocal subset, and some of this may be that I'm not yet sold on Sine which is, aesthetically and functionally less appealing than Orchestral Tool's Native Instrument's implementations.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2020)

based on what I saw/heard I just thought it would be a very niche timbre - and I've found some of the patches quite enjoyable but I wouldn't use it for standard quartet writing. 

I ended up buying the Solo strings from organic samples, arbors, and amber to toy around with.


----------



## Rory (Jun 24, 2020)

Having listened to several Babel demos, I don't think that it sounds real enough to be even usable. I like the idea behind Arbos. However, I don't think that anyone with field recording experience is likely to put up his or her credit card to buy it. That said, I got a kick out of the use of multiple mike positions. Although it is the norm for VI instrument libraries, it's hard to take it seriously in this context. I would love to have been present when these people were in the woods, hanging various microphone arrays, to make the same recording of a twig  Even funnier, they've figured out how to get people to pay for it.

I just can't take this seriously, and the gushing here is very weird.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 24, 2020)

I may get Arbos - though I probably have it covered in Geosonics and Sonic Forest/Ocean. Oh, and a bunch 8Dio's unusual percussion libraries. I do love found percussion and it does sound good.


----------



## CT (Jun 24, 2020)

Amber and especially Arbos are lovely ideas and they sound great, but I'm not sure how often I'd use them, and I think that if I needed something similar, I could roll my own.

Babel might need to be my first OT purchase, though. Solo voices are a narrow slice of VI world, let alone solo voices that fit this particular aesthetic, and I've been after some for a while now. Just need to decide if there's enough "basic" content in there in addition to the more esoteric stuff to give it a long lifespan.

I should also probably check that SINE doesn't hate me, first....


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 24, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> based on what I saw/heard I just thought it would be a very niche timbre - and I've found some of the patches quite enjoyable but I wouldn't use it for standard quartet writing.
> 
> I ended up buying the Solo strings from organic samples, arbors, and amber to toy around with.


The standard sustains and staccatos in the library have so far proved less useful than I thought they might be. I had already gathered from the walkthroughs that the legatos would have issues for me. So far I have liked the other articulations, and the processed stuff is excellent and very inspirational.


----------



## ism (Jun 24, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The standard sustains and staccatos in the library have so far proved less useful than I thought they might be. I had already gathered from the walkthroughs that the legatos would have issues for me. So far I have liked the other articulations, and the processed stuff is excellent and very inspirational.


How about the swells?


----------



## Iondot (Jun 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> Having listened to several Babel demos, I don't think that it sounds real enough to be even usable. I like the idea behind Arbos. However, I don't think that anyone with field recording experience is likely to put up his or her credit card to buy it. That said, I got a kick out of the use of multiple mike positions. Although it is the norm for VI instrument libraries, it's hard to take it seriously in this context. I would love to have been present when these people were in the woods, hanging various microphone arrays, to make the same recording of a twig
> 
> I just can't take this seriously, and the gushing about it here is very weird.



You must have some skill that I don't. Can you explain how a sample, which is a recording of someone singing, can sound not "real enough to be even usable?"

I'd also love to know what demos you've heard. Can you provide links? I'm sure mine is a poor representation and I'd love to hear what other, more cabable people are doing.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 24, 2020)

ism said:


> How about the swells?


Love the swells! And so far the ensemble seems pretty well timed to swell together. I don’t think the swells are tempo synced though. 

I also really like that the articulations are identical for each instrument. 

I wish they had done more patches for the quartet as a whole. I especially wish they’d done all the swells patches for the quartet as a whole. (That is, the library has a string quartet patch in addition to the patches for each instrument and I wish all the swells were in that string quartet patch.)


----------



## Rory (Jun 24, 2020)

Iondot said:


> You must have some skill that I don't. Can you explain how a sample, which is a recording of someone singing, can sound not "real enough to be even usable?"
> 
> I'd also love to know what demos you've heard. Can you provide links? I'm sure mine is a poor representation and I'd love to hear what other, more cabable people are doing.



Hi, I think that what I said about Babel and Arbos is clear as a matter of plain English, that you want to debate what I said about Babel and that I'm not interested in debating the question.

Cheers


----------



## Iondot (Jun 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> Hi, I think that what I said about Babel and Arbos is clear as a matter of plain English, that you want to debate what I said about Babel and that I'm not interested in having debate about it.
> 
> Cheers


It wasn't a matter of clarity but a lack of understanding on my part — I don't even know how we would have a debate about that. But if you don't want to answer that's fine. Can you share the other demos you've heard though? I would like to hear what other people are doing. Thanks!


----------



## Rory (Jun 24, 2020)

Iondot said:


> Can you share the other demos you've heard though? I would like to hear what other people are doing. Thanks!



The company that owns this forum prohibits doing what you are asking in this thread.


----------



## Iondot (Jun 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> The company that owns this forum prohibits doing what you are asking in this thread.


Ah, I think we were talking about different things. I wanted to know what other demos/pieces you've heard made specifically with Babel. If it was just mine, please do not judge this product based on my awkward test made over the course of a couple hours. If it wasn't, I'm still very keen to hear what other people are composing with the Babel soundbank.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 24, 2020)

Iondot said:


> It wasn't a matter of clarity but a lack of understanding on my part — I don't even know how we would have a debate about that. But if you don't want to answer that's fine. Can you share the other demos you've heard though? I would like to hear what other people are doing. Thanks!



Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Iondot (Jun 24, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> Don't feed the trolls.


My first hours here at VI-control have gone comically awry. I don't think anyone is trolling.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I wish they had done more patches for the quartet as a whole. I especially wish they’d done all the swells patches for the quartet as a whole.



Ditto for me... maybe this could addressed in a future update.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

Iondot said:


> Ah, I think we were talking about different things. I wanted to know what other demos/pieces you've heard made specifically with Babel. If it was just mine, please do not judge this product based on my awkward test made over the course of a couple hours.



Short of hiring real singers - money - and spending your valuable time recording them - more money - you're not going to find virtual _solo_ singers that sound as good/lively as what's in your demo. And if there is something out there, I'd like to know about it as well!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> The company that owns this forum prohibits doing what you are asking in this thread.



That's what Sample Talk is for - free and objective opinions... I'm sure you have some valuable insights/suggestions.


----------



## Rory (Jun 24, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Short of hiring real singers - money - and spending your valuable time recording them - more money - you're not going to find virtual _solo_ singers that sound as good/lively as what's in your demo. And if there is something out there, I'd like to know about it as well!



If you're serious that Babel is the best that one can do for a solo singer sample library, hire a real singer. Here in Queens, it would take about ten seconds of listening to Babel to make the decision.


----------



## CT (Jun 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> If you're serious that Babel is the best that one can do for a solo singer sample library, hire a real singer. Here in Queens, it would take about ten seconds of listening to Babel to make the decision.



What would you recommend as an alternative to Babel for this very particular sort of contemporary solo vocal? Don't worry about thread policies. You can PM your response to me.


----------



## purple (Jun 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> Having listened to several Babel demos, I don't think that it sounds real enough to be even usable. I like the idea behind Arbos. However, I don't think that anyone with field recording experience is likely to put up his or her credit card to buy it. That said, I got a kick out of the use of multiple mike positions. Although it is the norm for VI instrument libraries, it's hard to take it seriously in this context. I would love to have been present when these people were in the woods, hanging various microphone arrays, to make the same recording of a twig  Even funnier, they've figured out how to get people to pay for it.
> 
> I just can't take this seriously, and the gushing here is very weird.


I have field recording equipment and I love to go hiking and exploring the woods, but I don't intend to spend hours finding the perfect sounding twigs to hit together in front of a bunch of mics to record a sample library. I'd rather pay $40 for that, honestly. And it's already neatly packaged into a playable instrument.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 24, 2020)

So, Amber has really been acting up: Stuck notes, Logic hanging on close if one of the Amber instruments is open in the plugin window. This seems to be a Sine issue as far as I can tell. First real issue I've had with it.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 25, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> So, Amber has really been acting up: Stuck notes, Logic hanging on close if one of the Amber instruments is open in the plugin window. This seems to be a Sine issue as far as I can tell. First real issue I've had with it.


i had it get real angry with me, but i might have been using the wrong version of sine. I downloaded it again and was fine for me.


----------



## davidson (Jun 25, 2020)

Does sine have an update function, or is it a case of checking your version number, going to their website to cross check and downloading if there's a new version?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 25, 2020)

Iondot said:


> You must have some skill that I don't. Can you explain how a sample, which is a recording of someone singing, can sound not "real enough to be even usable?"
> 
> I'd also love to know what demos you've heard. Can you provide links? I'm sure mine is a poor representation and I'd love to hear what other, more cabable people are doing.


it's just an opinion after all. If I can tell you anything about ViC, it's that call-out culture isn't that helpful. Makes more enemies than friends, and honestly, most of us quietly take note of users' opinions in comparison to our own/the quality of their work. There are users whom' I don't pay much mind because they praise xyz and flame abc - and If I like abc, I know there's a high chance I wont agree with them on defghi or anything else. 

that said @Rory , this IS a commercial announcement thread... while not all developers request that it be enforced, you're really not supposed to make comments like "just hire a singer" on a commercial announcement thread, especially on a forum dedicated to virtual instruments.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 25, 2020)

purple said:


> I have field recording equipment and I love to go hiking and exploring the woods, but I don't intend to spend hours finding the perfect sounding twigs to hit together in front of a bunch of mics to record a sample library. I'd rather pay $40 for that, honestly. And it's already neatly packaged into a playable instrument.


I'd pay 40$ just to neatly organize samples/rr/dyanic layers in kontakt. 

well worth 40$


----------



## Wolf68 (Jun 25, 2020)

"amber" is probably for me, a great concept!....wow - the demo "morbid beauty" by benny oschmann is fantastic!


----------



## gpax (Jun 25, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> So, Amber has really been acting up: Stuck notes, Logic hanging on close if one of the Amber instruments is open in the plugin window. This seems to be a Sine issue as far as I can tell. First real issue I've had with it.


I personally cannot get Sine to work solidly for me in Logic. This, after purchasing Tableau Strings two weeks ago, and Amber yesterday. Going back to testing the free instrument when Sine was first released months ago, and after subsequent updates, I estimate that Sine + Logic is stable for me about fifty-percent of the time. Even when it does not crash or freeze up Logic, I’m not sure why I’m waiting several seconds each time I click on its main tabs. 

After being seduced, I bought Amber with both hope and faith in the latest build of Sine, but as with my prior experiences, I watched Sine hangup Logic about twenty minutes in (it seemed to not like loading a second instance in an already packed project). Such are the growing pangs of a new, proprietary engine. But...

I came to a crossroads yesterday with OT, not just having an outstanding ticket from a couple of weeks back reporting a Sine error, but the ethos of which was placing the impetus on me to now supply more details and testing - while asking why I would do this to myself: I realized that if I want these newer, compelling sounds, it has to now be in Sine; if I want Sine to be more robust and dependable in Logic, I have to embark on that journey with OT.

So I put the breaks on future OT products, not out of protest or defiance, but out of necessity. I’ll let others engage OT, and Tobias, supplying their time and energy to eventually getting it right (and I believe OT is sincere about this). And perhaps in a few months I’ll be able to reap the benefits.


----------



## Wolf68 (Jun 25, 2020)

ok...sine is not win7 compatible...lucky me...I'm out...no GAS feeding...


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 25, 2020)

gpax said:


> I personally cannot get Sine to work solidly for me in Logic. This, after purchasing Tableau Strings two weeks ago, and Amber yesterday. Going back to testing the free instrument when Sine was first released months ago, and after subsequent updates, I estimate that Sine + Logic is stable for me about fifty-percent of the time. Even when it does not crash or freeze up Logic, I’m not sure why I’m waiting several seconds each time I click on its main tabs.
> 
> After being seduced, I bought Amber with both hope and faith in the latest build of Sine, but as with my prior experiences, I watched Sine hangup Logic about twenty minutes in (it seemed to not like loading a second instance in an already packed project). Such are the growing pangs of a new, proprietary engine. But...
> 
> ...


I now have several Sine instruments: trombone from JXL, Ark 1, inspire1, and now Amber. This is the first time I've had an issue. I'll have to see if I'm up to date on the version.


----------



## Henu (Jun 25, 2020)

Wolf68 said:


> ok...sine is not win7 compatible...lucky me...I'm out...no GAS feeding...



I installed it just fine on Win7 and have used it a couple of times. 0_o


----------



## Wolf68 (Jun 25, 2020)

Henu said:


> I installed it just fine on Win7 and have used it a couple of times. 0_o


....noooo....


----------



## axb312 (Jun 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Having listened to several Babel demos, I don't think that it sounds real enough to be even usable. I like the idea behind Arbos. However, I don't think that anyone with field recording experience is likely to put up his or her credit card to buy it. That said, I got a kick out of the use of multiple mike positions. Although it is the norm for VI instrument libraries, it's hard to take it seriously in this context. I would love to have been present when these people were in the woods, hanging various microphone arrays, to make the same recording of a twig  Even funnier, they've figured out how to get people to pay for it.
> 
> I just can't take this seriously, and the gushing here is very weird.


Agreed, but based on site rules I think this should go in sample talk....


----------



## Iondot (Jun 25, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Agreed, but based on site rules I think this should go in sample talk....


You agree? Maybe you can direct me to the several Babel demos. I'm only aware of one and it's the one I made. If there is more information on how other people are using Babel, that, I think, would be beneficial to this forum — to which I am very, very new.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 25, 2020)

Iondot said:


> You agree? Maybe you can direct me to the several Babel demos. I'm only aware of one and it's the one I made. If there is more information on how other people are using Babel, that, I think, would be beneficial to this forum — to which I am very, very new.



No worries ! Long ago was dinged couple times before paying attention to COMMERCIAL Announcement rules. 
Such a high number of posts also need to be in SAMPLE Talk., so other products can be mentioned. Clumsy, but understand need. 
Two sides, as well, as this Topic is active enough, without exploding with comparisons ... imho.

Hope to see SAMPLE Talk Thread soon!


----------



## Iondot (Jun 25, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> No worries ! Long ago was dinged couple times before paying attention to COMMERCIAL Announcement rules.
> Such a high number of posts also need to be in SAMPLE Talk., so other products can be mentioned. Clumsy, but understand need. Two side, as well, as this Topic is active enough, without exploding with comparisons ... imho.
> 
> Hope to see SAMPLE Talk Thread soon!


I'm not asking you to talk about other products. I'm asking you to talk about — continue the conversation about — _this_ product. Babel. One of the three Soundpacks put out this week by Orchestral tools. Rory says he's heard "several" demos of Babel. You agree, so... where are they? That is relevant to this forum and this product. I shared my thoughts, at length, and a demo, so people could make an informed decision about a product I thought was quite nice. Please tell me where these other demonstrations and pieces of music made with Babel are, beyond the one I provided, and Orchestral Tools provided.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 25, 2020)

Iondot said:


> I'm not asking you to talk about other products. I'm asking you to talk about — continue the conversation about — _this_ product. Babel. One of the three Soundpacks put out this week by Orchestral tools. Rory says he's heard "several" demos of Babel. You agree, so... where are they? That is relevant to this forum and this product. I shared my thoughts, at length, and a demo, so people could make an informed decision about a product I thought was quite nice. Please tell me where these other demonstrations and pieces of music made with Babel are, beyond the one I provided, and Orchestral Tools provided.


I think you were misunderstanding Rory. What he was saying was that, to him, they have processed the sound to the point it sounds synthy rather than like real vocals on some of the tracks. There are other companies with similar vocal libraries that have the same issue. Not necessarily OT's libraries. And I am not sure that it wasn't the intention to sound more like an instrument than a voice. 

It also could be, that like string libraries, depending on how you use them, Babel will sound synthy. If you play it like a synth, it will sound like a synth. I don't disagree with Rory as I heard a bit of that sound. But, if that is the sound you like? Get it.


----------



## Iondot (Jun 25, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Get it.


He said "Having listened to several Babel demos..." I get it. Where are they?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 25, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> No worries ! Long ago was dinged couple times before paying attention to COMMERCIAL Announcement rules.
> Such a high number of posts also need to be in SAMPLE Talk., so other products can be mentioned. Clumsy, but understand need.
> Two sides, as well, as this Topic is active enough, without exploding with comparisons ... imho.
> 
> Hope to see SAMPLE Talk Thread soon!


It's easy to forget or not notice which thread you are on, especially if you are using the mobile site. It's not like the background changes or something when we are looking at commercial threads.


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 25, 2020)

Iondot said:


> He said "Having listened to several Babel demos..." I get it. Where are they?


I am guessing that they refer to the demos on the official product page from OT.


----------



## Iondot (Jun 25, 2020)

I've been experimenting with Babel and I'm curious about how different/abruptly it transitions from quiet dynamics to louder dynamics. For this example, I've used Orchestral Instrument's absolutely stellar Time Micro for comparison. Both are the full "Aah" patch, with the mod wheel throttling from 0 to 127 in the exact same linear progression.

I didn't correct for the difference in volume. Both are the default patches.

I'd love to hear thoughts and rationale.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 25, 2020)

[QUOTE="Iondot, post: 4584800, member: 26839"
I'd love to hear thoughts and rationale.
[/QUOTE]

It's all about context. In your original demo, which I think is excellent, there's a real sense of depth, space, and individual voicing. What kind of space/verb/processing were you using?

And no matter how good Time Micro sounds, you will never get a solo voice from three singers!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 25, 2020)

Iondot said:


> He said "Having listened to several Babel demos..." I get it. Where are they?


Ah, sorry, I missed that. Only saw his next post and thought he was comparing it to some other vocal based instruments, some of which I own. 

Here https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/babel

Now having listened to the demos, I think it is okay. Not something that interests me. There definitely is some mangling or something going on to make the drone sounds. And? I don't think those parts are supposed to sound like real voices. It is not a choir, it's a voice based instrument. It is cheaper than the other one I have, but then, that one is a bit more instrument and complicated.


----------



## EIEIO9995 (Jun 25, 2020)

Bought Amber last night. Having never used the SINE player before, I cannot figure out how to use Amber, other than barely through the SINE player. I contacted the company re; a user guide. Answer: No user guide. Asked how to use it via Kontakt/LPX. No real answer other than look t the web site. I looked at the web site. A total disaster - no info.

So, at the moment, looks like a waste of almost $120. Awesome samples, too bad i can't use them. I've never experienced such a lack of support from a company before. They might as well hire a a llama to respond to questions. 

Unless I'm missing something here (I hope that's the case,) what a waste.

If anyone on this forum can offer some insight, please do.


----------



## Iondot (Jun 25, 2020)

I bought Babel two nights ago and it was also my first jump into the SINE player. While I don't personally love the interface design, I was up and running in a minute or two.

See my diagram below, but once you open the SINE player you should see your AMBER library (substituting Babel here since that's what I have, but they work the same.) 

1.) Click browse
2.) Select which articulation you want
3.) Either double click it, or drag it over to the articulation's list.

You should be able to play your selected instrument now.

There are, of course, more options, but this should get you started using the soundpack.


----------



## EIEIO9995 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks. I am able to hear some of the sounds, however, I need to record with it, in my case, via Kontak into Logic. Only being able to play samples in a separate interface accomplishes nothing other than self-entertainment. I need it for composing and ultimately, recording. Have you gotten that far yet?




Iondot said:


> I bought Babel two nights ago and it was also my first jump into the SINE player. While I don't personally love the interface design, I was up and running in a minute or two.
> 
> See my diagram below, but once you open the SINE player you should see your AMBER library (substituting Babel here since that's what I have, but they work the same.)
> 
> ...


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 25, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> Thanks. I am able to hear some of the sounds, however, I need to record with it, in my case, via Kontak into Logic. Only being able to play samples in a separate interface accomplishes nothing other than self-entertainment. I need it for composing and ultimately, recording. Have you gotten that far yet?


You can add Sine to Logic Pro in the same way you add Kontakt if this is the problem. 
I use Kontakt for most of my samples and sometimes is not easy to get hoy to work with new players but at least for me, Sine is quite stable now on Logic.


----------



## Iondot (Jun 25, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> Thanks. I am able to hear some of the sounds, however, I need to record with it, in my case, via Kontak into Logic. Only being able to play samples in a separate interface accomplishes nothing other than self-entertainment. I need it for composing and ultimately, recording. Have you gotten that far yet?


I think I see the source of your confusion. SINE replaces Kontakt, so you can't use it _via_ Kontakt. You bring SINE into your DAW (in your case Logic) like any other VST.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 25, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> Thanks. I am able to hear some of the sounds, however, I need to record with it, in my case, via Kontak into Logic. Only being able to play samples in a separate interface accomplishes nothing other than self-entertainment. I need it for composing and ultimately, recording. Have you gotten that far yet?


????????? lol its not a kontakt library, you must have missed a lot more than just "something".


----------



## Iondot (Jun 25, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> ????????? lol its not a kontakt library, you must have missed a lot more than just "something".


This is unhelpful. He is looking for help and it is being provided. Move along.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 25, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> Thanks. I am able to hear some of the sounds, however, I need to record with it, in my case, via Kontak into Logic. Only being able to play samples in a separate interface accomplishes nothing other than self-entertainment. I need it for composing and ultimately, recording. Have you gotten that far yet?



The SINE player is an AU Instrument in Logic and is located in the pulldown where you find/load Kontakt. Just create a new track and look for Orchestral Tools in the pulldown.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 25, 2020)

Add Sine to Logic:


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 25, 2020)

In any case, I agree with @Iondot about the documentation. I thin the guys of OT need to dedicate some time to deliver documentation of Sine. Not everybody will understand how to use in the same way. They only have a small FAQ on the website and the introductory video, but standard documentation and how to make things on Sine in opposite than Kontakt will be very welcome.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 25, 2020)

Iondot said:


> This is unhelpful. He is looking for help and it is being provided. Move along.


he could literally just visit the website and actually read. 

thats actually the single best thing for him to do, rather than ask the forum basic information that is on the website already. 

its like not reading the instructions and then asking people what the instructions are


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 25, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> In any case, I agree with @Iondot about the documentation. I thin the guys of OT need to dedicate some time to deliver documentation of Sine. Not everybody will understand how to use in the same way. They only have a small FAQ on the website and the introductory video, but standard documentation and how to make things on Sine in opposite than Kontakt will be very welcome.



SINE is really straight forward, anything it does that a typical user needs is exactly where you'd expect it. it's not as robust as kontakt or even capsule within kontakt - so it's not like there are a lot of moving parts. 

SINE is incredibly simplistic and quite bare bones at the moment


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 25, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> SINE is really straight forward, anything it does that a typical user needs is exactly where you'd expect it. it's not as robust as kontakt or even capsule within kontakt - so it's not like there are a lot of moving parts.
> 
> SINE is incredibly simplistic and quite bare bones at the moment


I agree. I didn't find any problem to find all the functions (I think), but for absolute beginners a manual is a need and they can do easily at this stage that Sine is simplistic and with not hundred of options.


----------



## ckeddf (Jun 26, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> Answer: No user guide.



Strange answer, considering this exists:




__





General Topics - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Common questions and support documentation




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com


----------



## davidson (Jun 26, 2020)

The all black everything design of sine needs some tweaks. Like the panel on the right - at least make it a slightly different shade to the left hand panel. There's literally no UX reason for it to be the exact same colour.


----------



## Banquet (Jun 26, 2020)

I bought Babel and I generally like it as a texture library. However Sine is freezing and crashing Cubase quite often. I've only been playing around so it's not a big deal, but if I lost a lot of work from a crash I'd be pretty peaved and I don't see myself using it as a result. I'm really glad I didn't buy all three libraries, which I was considering. Hopefully OT will fix these issues.

I have to say I find myself agreeing with other people who have moaned about developers moving away from Kontakt. I have so many different players to remember now, all seemingly randomly sprinkled throughout my plugin categories. I like getting into Kontakt and just scrolling through the libraries, sometimes remembering something that might work in my track.

I was planning to get Time Micro and Macro on Sine (hopefully on a intro sale) but I think I'll hold on that and see what happens with Sine. Infact it might be a good idea to get them in Kontakt while they're still available in that format!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

Banquet said:


> Infact it might be a good idea to get them in Kontakt while they're still available in that format!


Don't forget that all current Kontakt libraries have got the Sine update for free! So It would make sense to get them now.


----------



## EIEIO9995 (Jun 26, 2020)

I have been trying to bring it into Logic as an AU. OT is not listed at all. When I downloaded Amber, I dit it to the external HD I keep all my libraries on. The SINE player is installed on my C: Drive, andI can access the library from there. I guess the question is, how do I get Logic to recognize SINE?




LamaRose said:


> The SINE player is an AU Instrument in Logic and is located in the pulldown where you find/load Kontakt. Just create a new track and look for Orchestral Tools in the pulldown.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 26, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> I have been trying to bring it into Logic as an AU. OT is not listed at all. When I downloaded Amber, I dit it to the external HD I keep all my libraries on. The SINE player is installed on my C: Drive, andI can access the library from there. I guess the question is, how do I get Logic to recognize SINE?


This sounds like Logic did not recognize the Sine plugin. What system are you using? Did you check the plugin manager to see if Sine is installed?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 26, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> This sounds like Logic did not recognize the Sine plugin. What system are you using? Did you check the plugin manager to see if Sine is installed?


Also you need to install Sine on the boot drive so it can install the plugin component in the appropriate library library. Sine libraries like Amber should be installed on the external drives.


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 26, 2020)

When Logic doesn’t recognize a plugin, a system restart usually does the trick for me. It seems to be more and more necessary to do this on recent Logic versions or maybe Catalina has something to do with it.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 26, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> I have been trying to bring it into Logic as an AU. OT is not listed at all. When I downloaded Amber, I dit it to the external HD I keep all my libraries on. The SINE player is installed on my C: Drive, andI can access the library from there. I guess the question is, how do I get Logic to recognize SINE?



I dont know logic but in the plugin-manager of cubase you can add folders. Maybe you can add the sine player folder in logic too and then do a rescan?


----------



## EIEIO9995 (Jun 26, 2020)

On a Macbook Pro, using 10.14.6

PM does not recognize SINE, which is installed under App folder on hard drive. Amber is on an external HD.




jbuhler said:


> This sounds like Logic did not recognize the Sine plugin. What system are you using? Did you check the plugin manager to see if Sine is installed?


----------



## mgnoatto (Jun 26, 2020)

Banquet said:


> I bought Babel and I generally like it as a texture library. However Sine is freezing and crashing Cubase quite often. I've only been playing around so it's not a big deal, but if I lost a lot of work from a crash I'd be pretty peaved and I don't see myself using it as a result. I'm really glad I didn't buy all three libraries, which I was considering. Hopefully OT will fix these issues.
> 
> I have to say I find myself agreeing with other people who have moaned about developers moving away from Kontakt. I have so many different players to remember now, all seemingly randomly sprinkled throughout my plugin categories. I like getting into Kontakt and just scrolling through the libraries, sometimes remembering something that might work in my track.
> 
> I was planning to get Time Micro and Macro on Sine (hopefully on a intro sale) but I think I'll hold on that and see what happens with Sine. Infact it might be a good idea to get them in Kontakt while they're still available in that format!



Yeah, I bought Amber and Sine it's crashing my Cubase quite often too. If I open the GUI when the song it's on play, its an instant crash. I'm used to doing that with all my instruments and it never crashes. One thing I realized it's I was on Sine 1.0.3.497 and now I updated it to 10.3.509. Didn't try if it still crashes it a lot. The bad thing about Sine it's that I can only see that it's version 1.0.3 but doesn't show the rest of the number...


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 26, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> On a Macbook Pro, using 10.14.6
> 
> PM does not recognize SINE, which is installed under App folder on hard drive. Amber is on an external HD.


Ok, then try reinstalling Sine. Because if it’s not showing in PM then for some reason the AU component didn’t install properly.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 26, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Yeah, I bought Amber and Sine it's crashing my Cubase quite often too. If I open the GUI when the song it's on play, its an instant crash. I'm used to doing that with all my instruments and it never crashes. One thing I realized it's I was on Sine 1.0.3.497 and now I updated it to 10.3.509. Didn't try if it still crashes it a lot. The bad thing about Sine it's that I can only see that it's version 1.0.3 but doesn't show the rest of the number...


Sine hasn’t given me trouble since I updated to the latest version of Sine. Amber is giving me fits however with stray noises that don’t appear when I solo tracks but only when I have the four main instruments playing at the same time. It’s very strange.


----------



## EIEIO9995 (Jun 26, 2020)

That's what I was thinking. Will try and let you know. Thanks.



jbuhler said:


> Ok, then try reinstalling Sine. Because if it’s not showing in PM then for some reason the AU component didn’t install properly.


----------



## EIEIO9995 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ta-da! That was it. The reinstall took this time. Thanks very much for your help.



\\


jbuhler said:


> Ok, then try reinstalling Sine. Because if it’s not showing in PM then for some reason the AU component didn’t install properly.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 26, 2020)

EIEIO9995 said:


> Ta-da! That was it. The reinstall took this time. Thanks very much for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> \\


Hope you can now enjoy composing with Amber!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 26, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Hope you can now enjoy composing with Amber!



 .... Cool! Caused me to download latest SINE for Win10 Pro and Update in Reaper. Needed to take advantage of earlier Inspire I purchase. All is well now. 
May soon try one of these new releases; perhaps Amber ....... 

Regards


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 26, 2020)

Definitely take advantage of the free libraries with these new players to make sure they work with your system before buying anything.


----------



## mgnoatto (Jun 28, 2020)

Is it possible to control the vibrato in Amber?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 28, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Is it possible to control the vibrato in Amber?


No, and there’s not a lot of it aside from the expressive swell.


----------



## mgnoatto (Jun 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> No, and there’s not a lot of it aside from the expressive swell.


Ouch! Thanks


----------



## Frederik (Jun 29, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Is it possible to control the vibrato in Amber?


Well, as you can hear in the demos and walkthrough for Amber, it is more atmospherical and the legato is a bit more reserved, which I find refreshing, especially with the lower tuned tone of the instruments.
But, for most articulations the louder dynamic layer was recorded with more vibrato, so there you can influence the amount of vibrato a bit!
As a side note, to my ears you can get a very emotional string quartet sound. I wouldn't use Amber for a loud classical solo part on top of an entire orchestra. Generally I find it more filmic, full, and soft.

Best


----------



## holywilly (Jul 2, 2020)

I really hope there will be a video review of amber before the end of introductory offer. I’m really interested in getting Amber.


----------



## Frederik (Jul 2, 2020)

This is not a review, but I thought I could bounce the audio files of the project, in which I set up the legatos for the portato and swell articulations. This is more technical than musical, but maybe that is something you'd like to hear. 
Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to hear!


----------



## mgnoatto (Jul 2, 2020)

Frederik said:


> This is not a review, but I thought I could bounce the audio files of the project, in which I set up the legatos for the portato and swell articulations. This is more technical than musical, but maybe that is something you'd like to hear.
> Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to hear!


Yes! Adding legato to swells/portato you get a really expressive sound. Now I'm happy


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 2, 2020)

Anybody used Amber in an ambient context ?


----------



## holywilly (Jul 2, 2020)

Frederik said:


> This is not a review, but I thought I could bounce the audio files of the project, in which I set up the legatos for the portato and swell articulations. This is more technical than musical, but maybe that is something you'd like to hear.
> Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to hear!


Awesome! Thanks for the audio demo and I’m getting it now!


----------



## msjdowner (Jul 3, 2020)

Frederik said:


> This is not a review, but I thought I could bounce the audio files of the project, in which I set up the legatos for the portato and swell articulations. This is more technical than musical, but maybe that is something you'd like to hear.
> Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to hear!



Really like the sound of this. I've been on the fence on purchasing Amber, but this is swaying me. The only thing I'm unsure of is the process that you did to add legato to those articulations - how is that done?


----------



## Sips Tea (Jul 3, 2020)

Curious to know if anyone has had a chance to play with Babel? I can’t find many demos. I would like to know if this library has enough vocal content to create compositions in the style of the videos below. If someone has the library, a detailed walkthrough would be great. Maybe @ChrisSiuMusic might have a creative soundpacks review on the way, hopefully before the intro special ends?


----------



## Frederik (Jul 3, 2020)

msjdowner said:


> Really like the sound of this. I've been on the fence on purchasing Amber, but this is swaying me. The only thing I'm unsure of is the process that you did to add legato to those articulations - how is that done?


Hey msjdowner,
in SINE, you can apply legato by heading to the box in the bottom right of SINE and clicking on "Leg". In Amber you can apply legato for the normal sustains, portato and the swells.



Sips Tea said:


> Curious to know if anyone has had a chance to play with Babel? I can’t find many demos. I would like to know if this library has enough vocal content to create compositions in the style of the videos below. If someone has the library, a detailed walkthrough would be great. Maybe @ChrisSiuMusic might have a creative soundpacks review on the way, hopefully before the intro special ends?


Hello Sips Tea (dope name, btw.! :D),
for these examples you have there I would use one of the short syllables (du, mi, ko, di, su, ta, le, na), one of the marcato syllables (duu, raa, mii, suu, ioeeh, bebeaah, ndelee), or the consonants (b, p, g, k, d, t, s, sch, w, f).
The beauty with the examples you mentioned is, that you only need to pick one short sample out of all those, bounce it (to have more flexibility) and then you can start from there with creating your own sound design/rhythms. This is actually one of the things I was hoping this library would inspire people to do. Arbos has some great content for creating interesting sound design textures and rhythms as well.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 3, 2020)

Does anyone know if Sine will eventually be available in AAX? I just bought Tableau Strings and was thinking of buying one of these, but I mostly use ProTools and buying libraries that don't work for me is not a good use of money.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 3, 2020)

Sips Tea said:


> Curious to know if anyone has had a chance to play with Babel? I can’t find many demos. I would like to know if this library has enough vocal content to create compositions in the style of the videos below. If someone has the library, a detailed walkthrough would be great. Maybe @ChrisSiuMusic might have a creative soundpacks review on the way, hopefully before the intro special ends?



Hi there! I'll be doing a first look/walkthrough of the libraries, hopefully by next week.


----------



## msjdowner (Jul 3, 2020)

Frederik said:


> Hey msjdowner,
> in SINE, you can apply legato by heading to the box in the bottom right of SINE and clicking on "Leg". In Amber you can apply legato for the normal sustains, portato and the swells.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Frederik - that's a lot easier than expected, and still sounded good to my ears (SINE novice here - just got the freebie installed). Just got to try and talk myself out of needing Babel now too... Cheers, Mark


----------



## Sips Tea (Jul 3, 2020)

Frederik said:


> Hey msjdowner,
> in SINE, you can apply legato by heading to the box in the bottom right of SINE and clicking on "Leg". In Amber you can apply legato for the normal sustains, portato and the swells.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the helpful tip Frederik! I've been hoping for something like this for some time! I hope to see more in the future.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 3, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi there! I'll be doing a first look/walkthrough of the libraries, hopefully by next week.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 3, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Looking forward to it!


Thanks Mike!


----------



## holywilly (Jul 3, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi there! I'll be doing a first look/walkthrough of the libraries, hopefully by next week.


I always enjoy watching your first look/walkthrough video, looking forward to it!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 3, 2020)

holywilly said:


> I always enjoy watching your first look/walkthrough video, looking forward to it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## davidrutter (Jul 3, 2020)

I've just bought Arbos, and so have just started playing with it. It does have an interesting range of sounds. I have a specific project that I bought it for, and it fits perfectly for that purpose. I'm guessing that for other compositions the sounds could be used to a bit more earthy flavour to it, especially if you wanted to move beyond the standard 'ethnic percussion' (I really don't like using that term, but it is the stock label used for those libraries) sounds.


----------



## Iondot (Jul 4, 2020)

Sips Tea said:


> Curious to know if anyone has had a chance to play with Babel? I can’t find many demos. I would like to know if this library has enough vocal content to create compositions in the style of the videos below. If someone has the library, a detailed walkthrough would be great. Maybe @ChrisSiuMusic might have a creative soundpacks review on the way, hopefully before the intro special ends?



I posted earlier but I played around with it on day one and posted this:



It's a very nice library for the price, and you might enjoy what they have done with the staccatos.


----------



## ptram (Jul 4, 2020)

I've purchased Babel and Arbos. Despite loving OT's sound, these are the first of their libraries I've bought at the moment.

So, I'm in the odd position of not having any orchestral tool from a company named Orchestra Tools.

Paolo


----------



## Frederik (Jul 4, 2020)

ptram said:


> I've purchased Babel and Arbos. Despite loving OT's sound, these are the first of their libraries I've bought at the moment.
> 
> So, I'm in the odd position of not having any orchestral tool from a company named Orchestra Tools.
> 
> Paolo


haha, then i hope you'll download Layers, as it's free and certainly counts as an orchestral tool! 
Enjoy working with Arbos and Babel


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 4, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi there! I'll be doing a first look/walkthrough of the libraries, hopefully by next week.


I'd be interested to hear how much overlap there is between Babel and the choir content in Time Macro/Time Micro.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 4, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Yeah, I bought Amber and Sine it's crashing my Cubase quite often too. If I open the GUI when the song it's on play, its an instant crash. I'm used to doing that with all my instruments and it never crashes. One thing I realized it's I was on Sine 1.0.3.497 and now I updated it to 10.3.509. Didn't try if it still crashes it a lot. The bad thing about Sine it's that I can only see that it's version 1.0.3 but doesn't show the rest of the number...





Banquet said:


> I bought Babel and I generally like it as a texture library. However Sine is freezing and crashing Cubase quite often. I've only been playing around so it's not a big deal, but if I lost a lot of work from a crash I'd be pretty peaved and I don't see myself using it as a result. I'm really glad I didn't buy all three libraries, which I was considering. Hopefully OT will fix these issues.
> 
> I have to say I find myself agreeing with other people who have moaned about developers moving away from Kontakt. I have so many different players to remember now, all seemingly randomly sprinkled throughout my plugin categories. I like getting into Kontakt and just scrolling through the libraries, sometimes remembering something that might work in my track.
> 
> I was planning to get Time Micro and Macro on Sine (hopefully on a intro sale) but I think I'll hold on that and see what happens with Sine. Infact it might be a good idea to get them in Kontakt while they're still available in that format!



I have noticed that there are issues having the GUI open during playback (causes stutter, seems to slow things down)

Also experienced a lot of crashing in Cubase in the past with SINE, but the latest release seems _more_ stable at least.

The whole experience is still a bit flakey though and they still need to put a lot more work into stability in my opinion.

I was tempted by Arbos, as i have to use SINE when using JXL brass, but the whole experience has kind of put me off further SINE products.


----------



## Iondot (Jul 4, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd be interested to hear how much overlap there is between Babel and the choir content in Time Macro/Time Micro.


I have Time Micro, and Babel. The overlap is a little, or none, depending on your view. They are entirely different samples, with Babel being solo and very dry, and Time Micro being a small choir with more mic options and more choice of mic positions and space. OT's website lays out what "articulations" are available on each. There is a overlap on these such as the "ahh" but that is true of almost any choir.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 4, 2020)

gpax said:


> I came to a crossroads yesterday with OT, not just having an outstanding ticket from a couple of weeks back reporting a Sine error, but the ethos of which was placing the impetus on me to now supply more details and testing - while asking why I would do this to myself:



I am glad you posted this. This is my experience as well. Ive been trying to be as helpful as i can but im not a software developer/troubleshooter and neither do I intend to become one. Ive already wasted countless hours troubleshooting things finding workarounds and emailing them etc.

I love the product (JXL brass) and the player, but the overall stability is just not there yet.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 4, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> I have noticed that there are issues having the GUI open during playback (causes stutter, seems to slow things down)
> 
> Also experienced a lot of crashing in Cubase in the past with SINE, but the latest release seems _more_ stable at least.
> 
> ...


I'm on Logic, and my problems with Amber seem related to having the GUI open when I close the program, which will often hang, if I have a Sine track selected. I've also had issues with Logic hanging requiring a force quit when I change to a track with a Sine instance, though that's more unpredictable. I've only encountered this issue with Amber, but Amber is also the first Sine library I've had where I have worked with more than a handful of Sine instances in the same project. So I'm not sure if it is Amber or the number of Sine instances that is causing the issue.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 4, 2020)

Iondot said:


> I have Time Micro, and Babel. The overlap is a little, or none, depending on your view. They are entirely different samples, with Babel being solo and very dry, and Time Micro being a small choir with more mic options and more choice of mic positions and space. OT's website lays out what "articulations" are available on each. There is a overlap on these such as the "ahh" but that is true of almost any choir.


I guess I mean overlap in function. Certainly they are different recordings (although I think there might be some of the same singers, judging from the videos).


----------



## Iondot (Jul 4, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I guess I mean overlap in function.


I don't think I know how to answer your question regarding function.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 4, 2020)

Iondot said:


> I don't think I know how to answer your question regarding function.


I mean not literally the same recording or articulation, but can occupy the same place in a track because what they do is so similar.


----------



## Iondot (Jul 4, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I mean not literally the same recording or articulation, but can occupy the same place in a track because what they do is so similar.


As I said, I don't know how to answer this — it would depend so much on the track, your goals, your process, your processing and your personal taste. Someone else might be better able to make those assumptions.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 4, 2020)

How long will the intro price on Arbos last for?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 4, 2020)

Mornats said:


> How long will the intro price on Arbos last for?


----------



## Mornats (Jul 4, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


>



Lovely thank you. Somehow that doesn't show up on the mobile site when looking at the product page. Still time to test the SINE player in Reaper before buying.


----------



## gpax (Jul 4, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> I am glad you posted this. This is my experience as well. Ive been trying to be as helpful as i can but im not a software developer/troubleshooter and neither do I intend to become one. Ive already wasted countless hours troubleshooting things finding workarounds and emailing them etc.
> 
> I love the product (JXL brass) and the player, but the overall stability is just not there yet.


Sometimes the most challenging thing with a new, proprietary venture like this is to not take it personal, especially when you spend the money for the newer libraries and then spend personal time sorting out theissues on top of that. 

I actually reached out again, and will be sending them crash logs and notes I've kept, though any further investigation on my part will be done in isolation, when I have a few minutes here and there. I can't use this in projects with a high degree of confidence, but trust in time that won't be the case. I guess I've paid forward, twice now, for something that will still be there for me to use eventually.


----------



## Petrucci (Jul 4, 2020)

Does anybody know if Sine is working on Mac OS 10.12? I know that 10.13 and above are supported but maybe there is still a chance??


----------



## Iondot (Jul 5, 2020)

Petrucci said:


> Does anybody know if Sine is working on Mac OS 10.12? I know that 10.13 and above are supported but maybe there is still a chance??



Given that it crashes quite a bit on 10.13, I would imagine it would be as bad or worse on 10.12 — and without hope of support.

I will be honest and say that issues with Sine are why, after purchasing Babel, I've decided not to purchase Amber — it's taking up too much of my time having to force-quit and re-launch or even reboot.


----------



## Sips Tea (Jul 5, 2020)

Iondot said:


> Given that it crashes quite a bit on 10.13, I would imagine it would be as bad or worse on 10.12 — and without hope of support.
> 
> I will be honest and say that issues with Sine are why, after purchasing Babel, I've decided not to purchase Amber — it's taking up too much of my time having to force-quit and re-launch or even reboot.


It's good to know this information. I might hold off from buying Babel until they have sorted out most of the issues with the Sine player. I can't afford to restart a slave multiple times if it freezes constantly.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 5, 2020)

Frederik said:


> ...creating your own sound design/rhythms. This is actually one of the things I was hoping this library would inspire people to do. Arbos has some great content for creating interesting sound design textures and rhythms as well.



Hey @Frederik, thank you for your fantastic work on these packs, I'm loving the sounds in Arbos and Babel (haven't grabbed Amber... yet). I've been getting into musical sound design recently and these sounds are excellent source material as you point out. I was wondering if you'd be able to share the sound design process behind the Ambient Motion patches in the Textures section of Babel? Really loving those. Also, are more creative soundpacks planned?


----------



## Petrucci (Jul 5, 2020)

Iondot said:


> Given that it crashes quite a bit on 10.13, I would imagine it would be as bad or worse on 10.12 — and without hope of support.
> 
> I will be honest and say that issues with Sine are why, after purchasing Babel, I've decided not to purchase Amber — it's taking up too much of my time having to force-quit and re-launch or even reboot.



Thanks for the info..! Well, I guess my wallet will thank me then)


----------



## Frederik (Jul 6, 2020)

Geoff Moore said:


> Hey @Frederik, thank you for your fantastic work on these packs, I'm loving the sounds in Arbos and Babel (haven't grabbed Amber... yet). I've been getting into musical sound design recently and these sounds are excellent source material as you point out. I was wondering if you'd be able to share the sound design process behind the Ambient Motion patches in the Textures section of Babel? Really loving those. Also, are more creative soundpacks planned?


Hello Geoff, thank you! The main idea behind the ambient motion patches was to get interesting short snippets of samples with some sort of motion and sometimes pitch them down 2, 3 octaves and send this signal into a big atmospherical reverb. If you go into the mic positions you can actually listen to the CORE mic only, which is the dry signal. Hope this helps!
Edit: Oh and yes, more are planned


----------



## Iondot (Jul 6, 2020)

gpax said:


> Sometimes the most challenging thing with a new, proprietary venture like this is to not take it personal, especially when you spend the money for the newer libraries and then spend personal time sorting out theissues on top of that.
> 
> I actually reached out again, and will be sending them crash logs and notes I've kept, though any further investigation on my part will be done in isolation, when I have a few minutes here and there. I can't use this in projects with a high degree of confidence, but trust in time that won't be the case. I guess I've paid forward, twice now, for something that will still be there for me to use eventually.


For many, the use of time and money _is_ personal. Time, especially, is personal when it is spent away from family and (pandemic not withstanding) friends, attending to freezes and restarts and rebuilding an hour or two of work. That it is a proprietary venture makes the situation worse, not better. Proprietary systems tend to lock people out of functionality and access, which is rarely a step forward for users.

Keep in mind that this is time and money is spent on a product that could otherwise have been spent on a product in which we _can_ have a high degree of confidence. Enough crashes across enough users makes a product indistinguishable from a beta. The notable difference being that users know not to expect stability from a beta.


----------



## gpax (Jul 6, 2020)

Iondot said:


> For many, the use of time and money _is_ personal. Time, especially, is personal when it is spent away from family and (pandemic not withstanding) friends, attending to freezes and restarts and rebuilding an hour or two of work. That it is a proprietary venture makes the situation worse, not better. Proprietary systems tend to lock people out of functionality and access, which is rarely a step forward for users.
> 
> Keep in mind that this is time and money is spent on a product that could otherwise have been spent on a product in which we _can_ have a high degree of confidence. Enough crashes across enough users makes a product indistinguishable from a beta. The notable difference being that users know not to expect stability from a beta.


Absolutely yes and yes. I was simply attempting diplomatic nuance in a commercial thread. 

My decade-plus history of reporting technical issues to OT has been mixed. The most productive responses I’ve received, even if just in tone, have come after swallowing some of my frustrations, and suppressing my tendency to shame. My lost time and sense of it being personal is real. Yet, they respond best when I’ve simply reported the bugs. 

To be clear, I’ve always been a kind of “we are sorry you are having these difficulties” person in what I hope to hear. I’m not indulging anyone to absorb the growing pangs of their proprietary software, but for those who have, the only way to get it stable is to report the bugs. For me, it also means calculating the cost of personal time and energy (and regret for buying in so soon), and holding off on future purchases until there is more stability. Read into that a personal protest, if you will, or at least a pragmatic response to holding off on compelling releases until Sine is proven to be more reliable.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 6, 2020)

Just curious, is anyone having SINE issues with Arbos?

Update: So far, seems to be running okay on Logic.


----------



## Everratic (Jul 11, 2020)

I’m wondering if I can mix the percussion from Arbos with instruments from ERA II. If anyone reading this has both, I’d love to know your thoughts!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 20, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We just released a DAW playthrough of Sascha Knorr's piece _Attempts at Communication_, which only uses the Creative Soundpacks Arbos, Babel, and Amber.

You can catch the full playthrough here:




We're interested to hear your thoughts. Let us know if you have any questions about the Creative Soundpacks. And for more info head to *http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks (www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks)*.

As ever, please make sure you have the latest SINE version downloaded: http://www.getsine.com (www.getsine.com)

Best,

OT


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 21, 2020)

Amber turns out to be a solid library for movement, texture, realism... just wish I had access to the legato and envelope controls on my 13" MBP. Also getting crashes whenever I try loading a saved preset.

If not for these noted issues, I would have nabbed Babel at the intro price.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 21, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> Best, OT



any news about the web-shop and what libraries will be available in Sine 2020?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## aleniqe (Jul 25, 2020)

I am thinking about buying "Amber" but would love to see a more detailed review.
Has anyone made a detailed review yet? I've seen the one from Orchestral Tools, but I always love to see users do them.

Is here anyone who has bought it? What are you thoughts - would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 25, 2020)

aleniqe said:


> I am thinking about buying "Amber" but would love to see a more detailed review.
> Has anyone made a detailed review yet? I've seen the one from Orchestral Tools, but I always love to see users do them.
> 
> Is here anyone who has bought it? What are you thoughts - would you recommend?
> ...



here it comes  walkthrough and discussion:






OT Amber playthrough?


Just wondering if anyone's found an in depth Amber playthrough, surprisingly I've found very little on YT... The demos sound great indeed, I'm sure they represent it well. That said it'd be really nice to hear each, and/or most articulations to be sure it's what I'm after since I'd be buying...




vi-control.net


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 26, 2020)

aleniqe said:


> I am thinking about buying "Amber" but would love to see a more detailed review.
> Has anyone made a detailed review yet? I've seen the one from Orchestral Tools, but I always love to see users do them.
> 
> Is here anyone who has bought it? What are you thoughts - would you recommend?
> ...


I've been having issues with it to be honest. I like the sound quite a lot, but it keeps hanging Logic requiring a restart, and I've also had issues with it generating a sample rate error in Logic. I don't know if it's a Sine issue. I'm not having issues with any other Sine library....

The legato is not stellar. I find I have to replace parts that need legato with other libraries. The viola has a tendency to turn synthy. This is true of all the instruments but especially the viola. The library is lacking in a good sharp short built for speed, it doesn't have many RRs (3), but its staccatos have a real heft to them. Its pizzicati are quite nice and varied. The longs are the highlight of the library, and they sound very good indeed. Some are harsh in a good way, others quite delicate without being overly sweet.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We’re excited to announce the release of our fourth Creative Soundpack: Dagu—Chinese theater drums.

Dagu is a selection of huge ornamental drums played and recorded in a monumental theater—a percussive great wall of sound. Plus a selection of processed ensembles, with the massive drums tweaked to fit into diverse mixes.

Only €59 +VAT—offer ends September 28
(regular price €79 +VAT)​
Check out the walkthrough below:
 

And find out more about the Creative Soundpacks and Dagu at: http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks (www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks)

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## thorwald (Sep 15, 2020)

Seriously OT, all the cool stuff I'm missing out on because SINE does not support screen readers 😢

That quartet sounds absolutely beautiful... Maybe one day 🙏

Nice release!


----------



## davidson (Sep 15, 2020)

@OrchestralTools Sounds great, as do the rest of your recent releases. Could you confirm, have you guys fully dropped releasing new libraries on kontakt?


----------



## Larbguy (Sep 15, 2020)

wow these sound really nice and huge. makes me wonder if this is possible direction the Ark series can be taken in? Huge, epic ensembles playing chugging, nasty articulations, but using instruments outside of classical western orchestra.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 15, 2020)

Congratulations Frederik! These sound massive.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2020)

Here is a pic of a DAGU Drum, I thought it will be useful to post here.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 15, 2020)

@OrchestralTools How many dynamic layers and round robins does this have on average?


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 15, 2020)

TBH: I am not thrilled about that announcement ... this feels like a part of the Phoenix Orchestra that is offered as an extra product to make more cash. There is of course nothing wrong about that in itself, but it seems kind of sneaky to announce this at the end of the Phoenix pre-order. I think it would have been fairer to announce those two at the same time.

I don’t want to act as if it was a big scandal and it is of course totally within their rights to sell like that ... but it doesn’t feel as classy as almost everything OT has done so far in the marketing segment - especially compared to some other major contenders. And I think, a companies reputation is something very valuable. Well, maybe that is just me ...


----------



## Frederik (Sep 15, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @OrchestralTools How many dynamic layers and round robins does this have on average?


Hey there, the instruments that were recorded have mostly 5 dynamic layers (except for the concert drums) and 12 round robins. The ensembles and processed patches have 4 dynamics and 12 round robins. The drones lovingly rumble and distort without round robins 


MGdepp said:


> Well, maybe that is just me ...


No, it's good that you bring forward your concerns. These collections have been recorded in different studios and the creative soundpack feature processed content, which allowed me to work on hopefully inspiring and useful additional sounds for composing. Hm, so you would have preferred if Phoenix Orchestra and Dagu had been announced together?


----------



## Beans (Sep 15, 2020)

First, this is a Commercial Announcements thread, and it's certainly within OT's right to redirect this type of feedback to a different venue.

With that said, I don't necessarily disagree with MGdepp. If this was announced six months after the Phoenix Orchestra release, I could very well have seen it called "Phoenix Orchestra Expansion A: Specially Processed Drum Ensembles." Releasing at roughly the same time, however, is at least a bit unusual.

I think some of the "wait, is this not the same library?" feeling is because of the less common nature of the Chinese orchestra. If this was a SINE-ized release of the typical Berlin orchestra Kontakt libraries but then you announced, say, Junkie XL Strings, would we feel the same?

Maybe so, maybe not!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks interesting. Having pre ordered the Phoenix orchestra, I'm just going to wait to play with that before spending anymore money on Chinese instruments.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 15, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We’re excited to announce the release of our fourth Creative Soundpack: Dagu—Chinese theater drums.
> 
> ...



Bought, just because I love Chinese drums. 

Now I'm ready for the next Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 15, 2020)

Beans said:


> I think some of the "wait, is this not the same library?" feeling is because of the less common nature of the Chinese orchestra. If this was a SINE-ized release of the typical Berlin orchestra Kontakt libraries but then you announced, say, Junkie XL Strings, would we feel the same?
> 
> Maybe so, maybe not!


Hmm ... but what if ... within the last days of the JXL Brass library pre-order they would have released a "14 Trombones from Hell"-instrument? Wouldn't that have felt like "wait, I think this should be part of something else ..."?


----------



## Scamper (Sep 15, 2020)

After the other creative soundpacks, I also instantly got this and it sounds great. The approach for the soundpacks feels quite different and like a breath of fresh air, providing a unique playground for sounds to use. Hence, I'm not sure if it would fit in properly as part of the Phoenix Orchestra.

I always like the included processed sounds and here, the processed percussion sounds huge as well. So, if you also have rather rare need for epic drums without having dedicated libraries for that, it's great to have.


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 15, 2020)

Frederik said:


> No, it's good that you bring forward your concerns. These collections have been recorded in different studios and the creative soundpack feature processed content, which allowed me to work on hopefully inspiring and useful additional sounds for composing. Hm, so you would have preferred if Phoenix Orchestra and Dagu had been announced together?


Yes. Of course, I would not know those details. Having pre-ordered a _Chinese_ Instruments collection I would just be puzzled, they did not include and neither announce some _Chinese_ drums right with the announcement of the collection. Although, they already knew those would be released at pretty much the same time. I would then maybe contemplate, that they wouldn't have wanted me to bother to much about how complete that _Chinese_ collection might be before pre-ordering ... but all of that is of course just my personal feeling.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2020)

they seem like they are recorded in different places by different people with different techniques, mic setups, ect. 

might be useful for Phoenix owners but this looks like essentially a different team worked on a similar themed product in parallel. 

infact, half of the percussion recorded in a different hall with different mics, not in sittu would probably tick me off and feel amateur and feel like they just duct tape some percussion on. Would be incredibly inconsistent.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 15, 2020)

Even more so, there are so many of the other instruments (e.g., Berlin Strings) patiently waiting to port into Sine.

I think releasing one new library is great. But to me I would rather they have a schedule like ... release one new ... release two older ... release one new ... etc.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Even more so, there are so many of the other instruments (e.g., Berlin Strings) patiently waiting to port into Sine.
> 
> I think releasing one new library is great. But to me I would rather they have a schedule like ... release one new ... release two older ... release one new ... etc.


I think the primary issue is going to be technologies that are required to be implemented into sine before those libraries are ported. 

I don't know how the trills work in P.O. but things like tempo sync'd articulations and trills orchestrator are part of the other libraries.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 15, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> infact, half of the percussion recorded in a different hall with different mics, not in sittu would probably tick me off and feel amateur and feel like they just duct tape some percussion on. Would be incredibly inconsistent.


Perhaps I lack your refinement, but I just layered perc patches from Phoenix with Dagu and thought it sounded fantastic. It's not like either library has a big Teldex or Air reverb that sticks out. One of the things I love about these is they're so easy to blend with anything. If I want them to really sit with a bunch of libraries recorded at Teldex, for instance, I just send to the Teldex IR in Altiverb and...done. I feel like you'd really have to put in effort to make this stuff sound bad.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> Perhaps I lack your refinement, but I just layered perc patches from Phoenix with Dagu and thought it sounded fantastic. It's not like either library has a big Teldex or Air reverb that sticks out. One of the things I love about these is they're so easy to blend with anything. If I want them to really sit with a bunch of libraries recorded at Teldex, for instance, I just send to the Teldex IR in Altiverb and...done. I feel like you'd really have to put in effort to make this stuff sound bad.


its more or less just that if it WERE included it would seem like it was inconsistently recorded compared to the rest of the library. 

If they keep it seperate it'll still work great, but it's more or less just cleaner to keep them seperate. 

I'd say any of the scoring stage libraries will probably sit together without too much fuss. The odd one out is just air, because a.) it's the one that sounds like a church and b.) they seem to record with so much saturation that it's something you can't "undo" to the signal. 

Although BBSCO would probably be fine ofcourse.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 16, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Hmm ... but what if ... within the last days of the JXL Brass library pre-order they would have released a "14 Trombones from Hell"-instrument? Wouldn't that have felt like "wait, I think this should be part of something else ..."?



Totally get your point. On the first view it could appear like that.

Dagu and Phoenix are really different. Phoenix Orchestra was recorded in a medium sized studio - Dagu was recorded in a huge Chinese Theater with more then 1500 seats. The drums are the largest ones I've ever seen. And they are simply not part of the Singapore Ding Yi Company.

When it comes to Creative Soundpacks, Frederik has his personal approach. He is way more driven by sound design and processing. Babel or Arbos for instance have a very similar concept to Dagu.

Releasing Phoenix and Dagu in the same time frame made somehow sense. I really like the idea to release our take on Chinese instruments but from two different perspectives.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 16, 2020)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Totally get your point. On the first view it could appear like that.
> 
> Dagu and Phoenix are really different. Phoenix Orchestra was recorded in a medium sized studio - Dagu was recorded in a huge Chinese Theater with more then 1500 seats. The drums are the largest ones I've ever seen. And they are simply not part of the Singapore Ding Yi Company.
> 
> ...



Thats kind of how I saw it. Different teams, different venues, and different recording techniques. 

Can you tell me how the trills work in Phoenix Orchestra? Kind of off topic - but I was wondering when we'd see the trill orchestrator functionality in SINE, so would be a great way to find that out.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 16, 2020)

Not really into the modern epic percussion scene, but these sound really warm and organic. Well done!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 16, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Not really into the modern epic percussion scene, but these sound really warm and organic. Well done!


yeah I picked them up.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 19, 2020)

I just added the Dagu library to my template and wow! It should be a great complement to Dark ERA. Different from the usual taiko stuff. Mellow, warm, and deep. The "booms" patch is incredible. This is my second OT library, after Time Micro, and I'm hooked.


----------



## Beans (Sep 19, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> yeah I picked them up.



What of Phoenix? I'm desperately awaiting your final decision, whatever it may be.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Sep 26, 2020)

This is a terrific little library. A great alternative to all of the taiko libraries out there but with a wonderful detailed sound. Definitely worth the €59 and a much better deal than anything else similar out there right now.

Congrats on this release Orchestral Tools team!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 28, 2020)

I ended up buying Dagu. It sounds great!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 20, 2020)

Creative Soundpack incoming...10/21/2020


Any ideas on which instrument this is?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Oct 20, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Creative Soundpack incoming...10/21/2020
> 
> 
> Any ideas what it could be?


Well is it glasses library I mean Sound pack?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 20, 2020)

That's funny, the cover for Dagu looked like a glass library and some people guessed it I think...
and now there actually seems to be a glass library coming in! ha...


----------



## ptram (Oct 20, 2020)

A glass harmonica! Sweet and crystalline!

After all those bold epic sounds, we needed something really fragile!

Paolo


----------



## CromoFX (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks like a Verrophone.

Hopefully, articulations played with mallets will also be part of the library. 

I really like that sound.


----------



## ptram (Oct 20, 2020)

CromoFX said:


> Looks like a Verrophone.



Correct. I was thinking to it, but wrote the other name.

Paolo


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 20, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Creative Soundpack incoming...10/21/2020
> 
> 
> Any ideas on which instrument this is?






How did Orchestral Tools get a photo of my bong collection? 💨😱💨


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 20, 2020)

It’s a big rack for drumsticks !
Igor Cavallera Construction Kit.


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 21, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Any ideas on which instrument this is?



A didgeridoodar


----------



## JonS (Oct 21, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Creative Soundpack incoming...10/21/2020
> 
> 
> Any ideas on which instrument this is?




A Glass Schmeegal Harmonium !!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Introducing our latest Creative Soundpack: Maenad—contemporary verrophone.

An extremely rare instrument with spooky sustains, crystalline percussion, and shifting, spherical chords, Maenad’s organic sound is great for melodic lines, pads and chords, and rhythmic tuned percussion.

Only €39 +VAT—offer ends November 2
(regular price €49 +VAT)​
Check out the walkthrough below:




Find out more about the Creative Soundpacks and Maenad at:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks (www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks)

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## Frederik (Oct 21, 2020)

Whilst I was working on the new Creative Soundpack: Maenad, I found it combines really well with Modus so I wrote a short demo featuring both. The ending relies mostly on the Tension articulations from Modus—they work beautifully when creating dynamically evolving textures.
The sound design is mostly from the processed instruments in Maenad though. Let me know your thoughts, it's the first demo on the Maenad page: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/maenad


----------



## Henu (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh thanks, I'm just working on a piece for "crystal caves" and this doesn't help at all when I was already _supposedly_ done with the instrumentation.


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 21, 2020)

Henu said:


> Oh thanks, I'm just working on a piece for "crystal caves" and this doesn't help at all when I was already _supposedly_ done with the instrumentation.



Did you check out the second demo... very _cavey_.


----------



## Henu (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes! :(


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Whilst we were photographing the verrophone sampled in our Creative Soundpack: Maenad, we recorded this impromptu performance from Philipp Marguerre—one of a handful of professional verrophone players and the musician behind the samples.

Watch the whole performance below:



Best,

OT


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 31, 2020)

Fun use - I find these quite enjoyable honestly - especially the sound design patches. 

Hope you enjoy


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 2, 2020)

another toying with creative packs layered as a bed. 

this time I tried to throw some slide on my rusted strings and hope for the best. The vibe feels right, although I would like to have dialed in a better tone before throwing guitar in last minute - but hey -music is supposed to be playtime for me.


----------



## Frederik (Nov 2, 2020)

Massive sound, I like this series you started here 
Have you gone through the microphone positions in the designed patches? Sometimes it's awesome to rebalance the signals if you combine them with one another.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 2, 2020)

Frederik said:


> Massive sound, I like this series you started here
> Have you gone through the microphone positions in the designed patches? Sometimes it's awesome to rebalance the signals if you combine them with one another.


I do toy with those, just a bit on the short side of time before sleep. Mainly just doing this to distress a little before going to sleep - underscore isn't my focus, so it's a nice departure for me to toy with sounds


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 3, 2020)

Frederik said:


> Massive sound, I like this series you started her


I'm not sure if this is really any official kind of series, but it's been a good habit to encourage, maybe I'll try to make one every few days in the hour or two I'm winding down when I get off work.



Hope you like this one!



bonus, just to hear what 12 horns sounds like on it - since it's hybrid anyways.


----------



## Frederik (Nov 3, 2020)

Sounds cool! Now you got me inspired to upload one as well, haha. I got quite meditational with it:



I routed different mic positions to the output channels of my DAW and automated them for some slow evolving motion.. and I couldn't resist putting some decapitator on it.
P.S. 12 horns legally should have to be on everything :emoji_baby_chick:


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 9, 2020)

Introducing our latest Creative Soundpack: Ore—tuned metals.

Ore offers an idiosyncratic, organic sound that belies its metallic origins and includes a tongue drum, caisa, gongs, kalimba, and bells. From resonant percussive sounds to iridescent pads, Ore is perfect for ambient, avant-garde, electronica, or anything else.

Only €59 +VAT—offer ends December 22
(regular price €79 +VAT)​

Check out the walkthrough below:




And find out more about the Creative Soundpacks and Ore at: http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks (www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks)

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 10, 2020)

Like the browser at 0:39


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 12, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> another toying with creative packs layered as a bed.
> 
> this time I tried to throw some slide on my rusted strings and hope for the best. The vibe feels right, although I would like to have dialed in a better tone before throwing guitar in last minute - but hey -music is supposed to be playtime for me.



This is great... reminds me a bit of pre-DSotM Pink Floyd... 

_p.s_. buy some new strings... they're cheap...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 13, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> This is great... reminds me a bit of pre-DSotM Pink Floyd...
> 
> _p.s_. buy some new strings... they're cheap...


the rust is real, nothing like old pennie finger smell. 

that said, i have like 5 packs of strings I'm just lazy as hell.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Introducing our latest Creative Soundpack: Umbra—shamanic ritual ensemble:


https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/umbra



Evoke the spirits with this unique ensemble. Umbra includes three wooden flutes: The high quena, mid range quenacho, and a contrabass flute, as well as skin drums, and a humming Shaman.

Only €59 +VAT—offer ends March 24
(regular price €79 +VAT)

Check out the walkthrough below:



Umbra gives you three expressive + playable wooden flutes; with slides, ornaments, and a rare ‘finger tapping’ pizzicato.

The ritual also involves drums and percussion, including a gong drum, a rainmaker and a frame drum. Played in a number of standard and non-standard styles, including muted hits and rubber ball bowing.

The Shaman himself presides over the ceremony, with a bass voice that goes down to a ver low G (G0). With arcane mutterings, and humming that morphs through multiple vowels.

To find out more about the Creative Soundpacks and Umbra, head to: http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks (www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks)

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 10, 2021)

Sounds like a good fit with arbos


----------



## holywilly (Mar 10, 2021)

Bought!


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 10, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> youtubequenacho


Interesting. 

Sounds good, of course!


----------



## Germain B (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow, I love those percussions and humming voices.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 10, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Sounds like a good fit with arbos


Yes, and also a very good fit with NADA.


----------



## Frederik (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm happy to read the feedback so far! There's a hidden feature, btw. Using the sustain pedal on the high and mid flute gives you an alternative "fall" release..
and maybe some more


----------



## turnerofwheels (Mar 11, 2021)

I think I'm grabbing this one just for the percussion alone. Wide and punchy without being wet.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Mar 12, 2021)

SHANE TURNER said:


> I think I'm grabbing this one just for the percussion alone. Wide and punchy without being wet.


Speaking of the percussion, we thought we'd show some behind the scene photos of @Frederik during the recording sessions for Umbra.

In order: The shaman drum, gong drum, and the frame drum. The last photo shows the rubber ball bowing technique in action too, AKA the frame drum's "superball" articulation.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 15, 2021)

"The Shaman himself presides over the ceremony, with a bass voice that goes down to a low G."

Would you please explain exactly what this means in terms of the library?
That might imply that you used the services of a shaman for the voice and possibly more.
Or the whole library could be just inspired by shamanic musical practices.
For me it's important that this is clarified, unless I missed the details whilst browsing on my phone. Thanks.

Edit. Really enjoying the demos I have heard so far.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 15, 2021)

I like the flutes so far 


Been so busy lol


----------



## Frederik (Mar 16, 2021)

Technostica said:


> "The Shaman himself presides over the ceremony, with a bass voice that goes down to a low G."
> 
> Would you please explain exactly what this means in terms of the library?
> That might imply that you used the services of a shaman for the voice and possibly more.
> ...


We recorded a bass vocalist who can sing really low. If I drank a bit more I can sing a d1 the morning after.. even without that he sang the g below it. In the Walkthrough you can hear him sing nearly all the way to the low g.
Otherwise the focus of the recordings was soley on capturing organic, useful and unique sounds. Combining the recorded instruments into one subtitle led us to 'Shamanic ritual ensemble'. 

Great to hear you enjoy the demos! I did so too :D it's always very exciting to hear what others create with these soundpacks after having worked on them for a while.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 16, 2021)

Frederik said:


> We recorded a bass vocalist who can sing really low. If I drank a bit more I can sing a d1 the morning after.. even without that he sang the g below it. In the Walkthrough you can hear him sing nearly all the way to the low g.
> Otherwise the focus of the recordings was soley on capturing organic, useful and unique sounds. Combining the recorded instruments into one subtitle led us to 'Shamanic ritual ensemble'.
> 
> Great to hear you enjoy the demos! I did so too :D it's always very exciting to hear what others create with these soundpacks after having worked on them for a while.


So no shamans were hurt in the making of this library?  

Did you have any input from a shamanic practitioner? 
If not, what were the reference points?


----------



## Kony (Mar 16, 2021)

Frederik said:


> If I drank a bit more I can sing a d1 the morning after


Reminds me of the story about Paul McCartney recording the vocals for Oh Darling - he'd only do one take first thing each morning until he got the raspy take he wanted.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 16, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Introducing our latest Creative Soundpack: Umbra—shamanic ritual ensemble:
> 
> ...



Hey guys,

any news for Sine 1.0.6 and new features?

Just bought Umbra & Arbos - great libraries BUT browsing through the presets is kind of annoying. The loading process by double click for using is fine but removing it from the articulation list by right-click/remove every time is still 🙄

My wish and solution:
"One click" on the instrument in the sine-browser loads it directly into ram for a playable preview. If you wanna use it - double click for loading into the articulation-list as it is right now. If you want to remove it from the articulation-list just another double-click on the loaded instrument.

Or do you have different ideas?

🍀🍀🍀


----------



## OrchestralTools (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Introducing our latest Creative Soundpack: Patina—living room piano.

Patina is the sound of a well-loved upright piano—worn and faded, but with rich, complex tones, and imbued with personality from generations of players.

Only €59 +VAT
Intro offer ends May 13
(regular price €79 +VAT)

Check out the walkthrough below:



Patina was intricately recorded in both Felt and Pure versions, from multiple mic positions. With three round robins in both versions, it’s perfect for pattern-based playing. 

We also recorded experimental playing techniques, using plectrums and brushes, for example. 

And Patina also offers a wide spectrum of sound design patches—from delicate dulcimers and multi-spectral pads to a mournful, lumbering bass. 

To find out more about the Creative Soundpacks and Patina, head to: http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks (www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks)

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## filipjonathan (Apr 29, 2021)

@OrchestralTools how many velocity layers are there for the pure? Couldn't find anything on the website?


----------



## Frederik (Apr 29, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> @OrchestralTools how many velocity layers are there for the pure? Couldn't find anything on the website?


Hey @filipjonathan, with both of the pure and felt versions we decided to record 3 RRs and 4 dynamic layers. This helped to capture the sweet spots of the piano's sound nicely and the RRs give it an added realism (plus they make Patina perfect for pattern-based playing).
By the way, this was the piano I grew up playing. It has such a warm tone overall and I wanted to sample it so I can play it from whereever I am, so if you have any other questions about it let me know.
Frederik


----------



## holywilly (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome Patina to my sound palette collection, truly love the whole Creative Soundpack collection. Top notch sound quality and playability. I wish OT will release more ethnic and unique instruments in the future, say singing stone and more wind instruments.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 29, 2021)

Sounds lovely!


----------



## filipjonathan (Apr 29, 2021)

Frederik said:


> Hey @filipjonathan, with both of the pure and felt versions we decided to record 3 RRs and 4 dynamic layers. This helped to capture the sweet spots of the piano's sound nicely and the RRs give it an added realism (plus they make Patina perfect for pattern-based playing).
> By the way, this was the piano I grew up playing. It has such a warm tone overall and I wanted to sample it so I can play it from whereever I am, so if you have any other questions about it let me know.
> Frederik


Thanks Frederik! It does, indeed, sound lovely!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't wait to get home and hear this, I hope there will be some design patches too

On the flip side storage is getting slim, I've just picked up three more 1 TB 870 evos to replace smaller SSDs



While I am not the kind of person to use TikTok, this one got me pretty good


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Introducing our latest Creative Soundpack: 
Rimba—tuned wooden percussion.

Rimba is an eclectic cast built around a majestic marimba, with log drum, kalimba, bamboo chimes, and Jicara de Agua. These instruments are played in a variety of styles, and augmented with a range of finely detailed processed patches.

Only €39 +VAT—intro offer ends July 7
(regular price €49 +VAT)​
Check out the walkthrough below:



Create intricate tracks at the intersection of rhythm and melody, from the traditional to the avant garde.

Rimba includes 9 single instruments and 10 processed patches (1 ensemble, 4 pads, 2 plucks, 1 key, 2 bass, and 1 texture).

To listen to demos, click here: 
www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/rimba

To find out more about the Creative Soundpacks, click here: http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks (www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks)

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## holywilly (Jun 23, 2021)

Awesome! This is exactly what I need now for current project, thanks OT.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 23, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Awesome! This is exactly what I need now for current project, thanks OT.


That's great to hear @holywilly


----------



## Evans (Jun 23, 2021)

A couple of years ago (wait... three years ago... wow), I was asked to put together some background music for a store that invoked Adventureland in Magic Kingdom at Walt Disney World.

This would've been *great*! We ended up with some cobbled together samples, some loops, and a live player, but this would have saved a couple of weeks of figuring things out, for sure.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh my god this sounds absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## holywilly (Sep 22, 2021)

https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/whisper



New one is here! yay!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 22, 2021)

Introducing our latest Creative Soundpack: Whisper—gentle wind instruments.

Summon ethereal tones and channel atmospheric harmonies with four softly played wind instruments—a flute, a muted cornet, a flugelhorn, and a bass clarinet, alongside a rich ensemble of intricately processed pads, plucks, and keys.

Only €89 +VAT—intro offer ends October 6
(regular price €129 +VAT)

Check out the walkthrough below:



All four instruments come complete with a wide range of articulations and three mic positions each. With a super-soft legato, and a choice of short, expressive, or long swells, these sounds possess a delicate, intimate character that span the range from tonal to textural. Perfect for writing solo passages or creating complex evolving textures.


Whisper includes four single instruments, one ensemble, and 18 processed patches (1 ensemble, 9 pads, 4 plucks, 4 keys).

To listen to demos, click here:
www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/whisper

To find out more about the Creative Soundpacks, click here: http://www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks (www.orchestraltools.com/creativesoundpacks)

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## holywilly (Sep 22, 2021)

@OrchestralTools the product page says 4 single instruments and your post says 9, which one is correct?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 22, 2021)

holywilly said:


> @OrchestralTools the product page says 4 single instruments and your post says 9, which one is correct?


its 4 acoustic instruments, 1 ensemble, and the rest are processed.


----------



## Getsumen (Sep 22, 2021)

Damn these sound neat. That flute! times like these where I wish a la carte was an option. (Although I get why they don't do it)


----------



## holywilly (Sep 22, 2021)

Creative Soundpacks are always my instant buy libraries, Whisper is no exception.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2021)

@OrchestralTools Whisper is a fantastic library. I listened to the demos and immediately purchased. Like I said in the other thread: it gives me instant Talk Talk vibes. I’d love to see some behind-the-scenes photographs of the recording of this one! Anyway… congrats on the release.


----------



## Mikro93 (Sep 22, 2021)

OH that's so cool. Plenty of Sigur Ros vibes from this one. The legato sound great!

I love these niche snapshots


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 22, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> OH that's so cool. Plenty of Sigur Ros vibes from this one. The legato sound great!


Sure, but can you speak Vonlenska?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 23, 2021)

holywilly said:


> @OrchestralTools the product page says 4 single instruments and your post says 9, which one is correct?


You get the four main instruments, an ensemble patch, and the usual array of Creative Soundpacks processed patches.


----------



## Brasart (Sep 23, 2021)

Love what every Creative Soundpack brings to the table, really hope they'll be included in future OT sales


----------



## LordBasw (Sep 24, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Introducing our latest Creative Soundpack: Whisper—gentle wind instruments.
> 
> Summon ethereal tones and channel atmospheric harmonies with four softly played wind instruments—a flute, a muted cornet, a flugelhorn, and a bass clarinet, alongside a rich ensemble of intricately processed pads, plucks, and keys.
> 
> ...



My god, orchestral tools finally recorded at the edge of silence


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

@OrchestralTools 

I got served this advertisement just now on Instagram:






This price is not (yet?) available on your website. Error?


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 11, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Not buying anything from OT because of that vat bullshit.


Er what are they meant to do lol. Commit tax fraud?


----------



## stixman (Nov 11, 2021)

WYSIWYG pricing


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

stixman said:


> WYSIWYG pricing


But it varies depending upon where you live. I live in the US and don't have to pay VAT. I actually don't like VAT included prices because I'm paying for a tax that I don't have to pay.

Edit: We have sales tax that varies from county to county, not just state to state. I guess I am used to estimating tax because of this.


----------



## Jotto (Nov 11, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Er what are they meant to do lol. Commit tax fraud?


They should imclude the vat in the price, like most others.


----------



## Keinoom (Nov 11, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Er what are they meant to do lol. Commit tax fraud?


Cinesamples also cannot cope with this and adds VAT even to prices in euro, but their products can be purchased at bestservice or native instruments without VAT.

By the way, in Europe, they rip us off twice. Not only do we pay the SAME amount in euros as others pay in dollars (which is completely unfair),and they also add VAT to us. Since the company is not interested in solving this problem (as Cinesamples did) it is their loss.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 12, 2021)

Keinoom said:


> Cinesamples also cannot cope with this and adds VAT even to prices in euro, but their products can be purchased at bestservice or native instruments without VAT.
> 
> By the way, in Europe, they rip us off twice. Not only do we pay the SAME amount in euros as others pay in dollars (which is completely unfair),and they also add VAT to us. Since the company is not interested in solving this problem (as Cinesamples did) it is their loss.


I always figured when they charged the same for Euros and dollars, they included the VAT in the Euros.


----------



## Keinoom (Nov 12, 2021)

Most stores do as you say. Unfortunately, not everywhere.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 12, 2021)

Amber sounds interesting....


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Dec 6, 2021)

Whisper is my favourite library at the moment! Absolutely love the sound! Moreover, the playability and legato of the individual instruments are surpringsly good. Recomended!


----------

